# Nose touching piggy drivelers united!



## turtlebug (May 22, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2011)

Nope, you forgot the video AND the marker!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 22, 2011)

Keebs wins the last post award!  There'll be something special in your mailbox this week!


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Keebs wins the last post award!  There'll be something special in your mailbox this week!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2011)

As i was about to say in the last thread before it was PREMATURELY eradicated, if you take Bubbettes pillsbury doughboy post and move the letters from the words around, you can spell several curse words. Therefore, my wife is guilty of typing around the censor( sort of). I hate to see her go, but......


----------



## boneboy96 (May 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> As i was about to say in the last thread before it was PREMATURELY eradicated, if you take Bubbettes pillsbury doughboy post and move the letters from the words around, you can spell several curse words. Therefore, my wife is guilty of typing around the censor( sort of). I hate to seer go, but......



Nonsense...she's extra special and gets to stay!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2011)

I ain`t touchin` no pig on the nose.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> As i was about to say in the last thread before it was PREMATURELY eradicated, if you take Bubbettes pillsbury doughboy post and move the letters from the words around, you can spell several curse words. Therefore, my wife is guilty of typing around the censor( sort of). I hate to seer go, but......


 ain't happenin...........



boneboy96 said:


> Nonsense...she's extra special and gets to stay!


  SEEE BAMA?!??!


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t touchin` no pig on the nose.



How could you NOT want to touch those adorable cold pink noses?


----------



## Bubbette (May 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> As i was about to say in the last thread before it was PREMATURELY eradicated, if you take Bubbettes pillsbury doughboy post and move the letters from the words around, you can spell several curse words. Therefore, my wife is guilty of typing around the censor( sort of). I hate to see her go, but......







boneboy96 said:


> Nonsense...she's extra special and gets to stay!



Thank you.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t touchin` no pig on the nose.



It's okay, Nic. As soon as she's done petting and loving and touching the pigs nose, Fishbait or i will stick a pistol in its ear.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t touchin` no pig on the nose.


 why not???


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> As i was about to say in the last thread before it was PREMATURELY eradicated, if you take Bubbettes pillsbury doughboy post and move the letters from the words around, you can spell several curse words. Therefore, my wife is guilty of typing around the censor( sort of). I hate to see her go, but......





Howdy STRETCH-Armstrong    


Leave Bubbettesista alone.  She had to deal with teenage girls all weekend. Her brain probably isn't functioning above the 9th grade level right now.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 22, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Thank you.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 22, 2011)

Well Andrew wants some competition on the table so I better get my game on!   Later all.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t touchin` no pig on the nose.


Who knows where that nose has been!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> As i was about to say in the last thread before it was PREMATURELY eradicated, if you take Bubbettes pillsbury doughboy post and move the letters from the words around, you can spell several curse words. Therefore, my wife is guilty of typing around the censor( sort of). I hate to see her go, but......



Are we allowed to talk about premature eradication on here?


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's okay, Nic. As soon as she's done petting and loving and touching the pigs nose, Fishbait or i will stick a WATERpistol in its ear.




Awe, that's so sweet! 

You two are gonna clean him up for me before I take him home.    

I would prefer him to be cucumber-melon scented if you don't mind.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> How could you NOT want to touch those adorable cold pink noses?



Only if I can have a knife in my hand when I do... 




Bubbette said:


> Thank you.




Be nice to Brother Robert, or you are out in the cold!!!   




rhbama3 said:


> It's okay, Nic. As soon as she's done petting and loving and touching the pigs nose, Fishbait or i will stick a pistol in its ear.



Thanks brother Robert!  




Keebs said:


> why not???



Just ain`t!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

You know,,,,,,,,,,,,your avatar has caused an identity crisis for my avatar....



Are you a _REAL_ cowboy???


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Awe, that's so sweet!
> 
> You two are gonna clean him up for me before I take him home.
> 
> I would prefer him to be cucumber-melon scented if you don't mind.



sorry. All we got is bullets, arrows, insect spray and grape powder. Pick one.


----------



## Bubbette (May 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Be nice to Brother Robert, or you are out in the cold!!!




But . . . but. . . did you see that he tried to get me banded when I didn't do anything wrong?


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2011)

Okay, I'd exfoliated and scrubbed my skin raw. The first layer of my super duper misty tan in a can has dried and 3:00 is fast approaching. 

One layer each night and I should be a nice dark shade of Oompa-Loompa orange for the piggies this weekend.   


Actually, Woozer barking at me all weekend long is going to be enough. I didn't want to hear Wobbert-Woo! , Bubbette, Jenn, Aligator, Fishbait and ERD barking at me to put my overalls back on before they all go blind from me wearing shorts around the house.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> But . . . but. . . did you see that he tried to get me banded when I didn't do anything wrong?





Since I like you, I`ll let you stay. But, you got to be nice to Robert... deal?


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sorry. All we got is bullets, arrows, insect spray and grape powder. Pick one.



Grape KoolAid scented piglet. Hmmmm....

Okay    





Bubbette said:


> But . . . but. . . did you see that he tried to get me banded when I didn't do anything wrong?



I got your back Bubbette.  


Yes, that is your husband on all fours, rump up in the air and Fishbait taking pictures. Totally new meaing for "What happens at huntin camp, stays at huntin camp".


----------



## Bubbette (May 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Since I like you, I`ll let you stay. But, you got to be nice to Robert... deal?



Only if he's nice to me. 



turtlebug said:


> Grape KoolAid scented piglet. Hmmmm....
> 
> Okay
> 
> ...



Thanks, Tbug. That needs to be saved for future "incidents."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Only if he's nice to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Tbug. That needs to be saved for future "incidents."





But Miz Helen, he is always nice to you!!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Only if he's nice to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Tbug. That needs to be saved for future "incidents."



I think there were three "butt shots" in all. I have multiple copies saved on various devices.


----------



## pbradley (May 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Awe, that's so sweet!
> 
> You two are gonna clean him up for me before I take him home.
> 
> I would prefer him to be cucumber-melon scented if you don't mind.



I  prefer the ones that smell like BLTs.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2011)

Okay, after going thru the current interview process, these  are the nominee's for a truck ride back to town. Which one you want Bugsy?:


----------



## fishbait (May 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I think there were three "butt shots" in all. I have multiple copies saved on various devices.



I was always told "if you see something you like,take a picture it last longer".


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Grape KoolAid scented piglet. Hmmmm....
> 
> Okay
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubbette (May 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> But Miz Helen, he is always nice to you!!!



Uhm, Nic, I don't want to get banded for sayin' sumpin I shouldn't, but I was just wonderin' if . . . well . . . if maybe. . . well, you might be gettin' a little forgetful.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Uhm, Nic, I don't want to get banded for sayin' sumpin I shouldn't, but I was just wonderin' if . . . well . . . if maybe. . . well, you might be gettin' a little forgetful.





I`m gittin` forgetful in my old age. Jog my memory.


----------



## Bubbette (May 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gittin` forgetful in my old age. Jog my memory.



Well, just tonight he tried to get me banded just for postin' a cute story about the Pillsbury Doughboy. I didn't do nuffin' wrong, but he was tryin' to get BoneBoy to band me.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gittin` forgetful in my old age. Jog my memory.



no, no, no! No memory jogging allowed!


----------



## Bubbette (May 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> no, no, no! No memory jogging allowed!



See Nic. I think he should be banded for being mean to me.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> See Nic. I think he should be banded for being mean to me.





I`m gonna have to confer with my trusted aid to come to a fair conclusion on this. ya`ll set tight. 



If I can remember who it was...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna have to confer with my trusted aid to come to a fair conclusion on this. ya`ll set tight.
> 
> 
> 
> If I can remember who it was...



I hope it's not Otis....


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna have to confer with my trusted aid to come to a fair conclusion on this. ya`ll set tight.
> 
> 
> 
> If I can remember who it was...


It was MEEE!!  And no, Bubbette does NOT get bannndeded and neither does Wobert WOo!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You know,,,,,,,,,,,,your avatar has caused an identity crisis for my avatar....
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a _REAL_ cowboy???



Well, I thought I was, but apparently..........


----------



## slip (May 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> How could you NOT want to touch those adorable cold pink noses?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 22, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> See Nic. I think he should be banded for being mean to me.


I think you are the one that has to have the memory jogged!!........All those meals Robert has so lovingly prepared for you, and the girls, and the house cleaning he has done while you have been away!!..........I think ole Wobbert Woo is greatly under appreciated!!........You should greet him at the door with a cold beer, and the evening Newspaper in hand!!.........BTW you got them dishes done yet??


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope it's not Otis....




Dear Lord, NO!!!  



Keebs said:


> It was MEEE!!  And no, Bubbette does NOT get bannndeded and neither does Wobert WOo!



Hi!


----------



## Bubbette (May 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think you are the one that has to have the memory jogged!!........All those meals Robert has so lovingly prepared for you, and the girls, and the house cleaning he has done while you have been away!!..........I think ole Wobbert Woo is greatly under appreciated!!........You should greet him at the door with a cold beer, and the evening Newspaper in hand!!.........BTW you got them dishes done yet??



How much did he pay you to say that?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Be nice to Brother Robert, or you are out in the cold!!!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think you are the one that has to have the memory jogged!!........All those meals Robert has so lovingly prepared for you, and the girls, and the house cleaning he has done while you have been away!!..........I think ole Wobbert Woo is greatly under appreciated!!........You should greet him at the door with a cold beer, and the evening Newspaper in hand!!.........BTW you got them dishes done yet??




I want some of whatever you and Nic are takin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I want some of whatever you and Nic are takin



I'm just gonna sit on the sidelines and watch. My skillet duckin skills aren't as good as they think theirs are..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 22, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> How much did he pay you to say that?


Nuttin Honey!!.........Just tired of seeing a hard working under appreciated Brother thrown under the bus!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2011)

I'm going to bed before i start hearing skillets rattling around. Thanks for the help guys and gals.Now i gotta sleep with my helmet on.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm just gonna sit on the sidelines and watch. My skillet duckin skills aren't as good as they think theirs are..





Thanks for remindin` me that I can`t run anymore!   Where were you when I got myself into this mess???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to bed before i start hearing skillets rattling around. Thanks for the help guys and gals.Now i gotta sleep with my helmet on.



Why is Bubbette holding a syringe??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm just gonna sit on the sidelines and watch. My skillet duckin skills aren't as good as they think theirs are..




Perzactly.....dem womens get their tailfeathers ruffled up, and they got reinforcements that storm in from all directions.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to bed before i start hearing skillets rattling around. Thanks for the help guys and gals.Now i gotta sleep with my helmet on.


 smart move......... now get outta da way, I'm outta here too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks for remindin` me that I can`t run anymore!   Where were you when I got myself into this mess???



Watching in amazement, sittin here with my mouth wide open and shaking my head...


----------



## Bubbette (May 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nuttin Honey!!.........Just tired of seeing a hard working under appreciated Brother thrown under the bus!!



So I guess I should be happy to be called an "old battleax? 



rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to bed before i start hearing skillets rattling around. Thanks for the help guys and gals.Now i gotta sleep with my helmet on.



Yea, a helmet might help the first few hits. 

I gotta go to bed soon too. My knee feels better so I may try to walk tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watching in amazement, sittin here with my mouth wide open and shaking my head...



You too???


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Perzactly.....dem womens get their tailfeathers ruffled up, and they got reinforcements that storm in from all directions.





Kinda like wasps, bees, hornets, skeeters, piranhas ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Perzactly.....dem womens get their tailfeathers ruffled up, and they got reinforcements that storm in from all directions.



Taz comes to mind,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,from your description mind you,,,,,,,,,,,,,not sayin any of them look or act like Taz,,,,,,,,just commenting on your description.............


Hmmmm, I'm gonna quit before I step in something..


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Taz comes to mind,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,from your description mind you,,,,,,,,,,,,,not sayin any of them look or act like Taz,,,,,,,,just commenting on your description.............
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, I'm gonna quit before I step in something..





I`m already in this over knee deep. I think I`m gonna ease out of here real gentle like....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I want some of whatever you and Nic are takin


Nutthin but pure testosterone!!!!........Tired of these weminz running rough shod over us fellers!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm just gonna sit on the sidelines and watch. My skillet duckin skills aren't as good as they think theirs are..


Go ahead, and skulk off with your tail tucked!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2011)

I`m just settin` here, doin` what I`m sposed to be doin`...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Go ahead, and skulk off with your tail tucked!!



Good idea.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nutthin but pure testosterone!!!!........Tired of these weminz running rough shod over us fellers!!
> 
> Go ahead, and skulk off with your tail tucked!!








 Ride'em Cowboy!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to bed before i start hearing skillets rattling around. Thanks for the help guys and gals.Now i gotta sleep with my helmet on.


Nope just be like Chuck Norris......Don't sleep......just wait!!



Keebs said:


> smart move......... now get outta da way, I'm outta here too!


See there I knew if we made A stand they would back down!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watching in amazement, sittin here with my mouth wide open and shaking my head...


Careful you might swallow a bug, and choke on it!!



Bubbette said:


> So I guess I should be happy to be called an "old battleax?


If the name fits!!



Nicodemus said:


> I`m already in this over knee deep. I think I`m gonna ease out of here real gentle like....


Where you going??


----------



## boneboy96 (May 22, 2011)

I've got a drill and fill scheduled tomorrow at 9:15 am, so niters ya'll.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2011)

Alright my eyes are startin to close.....

Glad you showed up RUTT.....  

Take care!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I've got a drill and fill scheduled tomorrow at 9:15 am, so niters ya'll.


G'night Bob!!.........Had my fun in here swatting the hornets nest!!

Good night Folks!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Alright my eyes are startin to close.....
> 
> Glad you showed up RUTT.....
> 
> Take care!!!


Night Jeff!!........Us Bro's got to hang together!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2011)

For all the late nighters who need to wake up this morning









nose to nose coffee pots.


----------



## jmfauver (May 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> For all the late nighters who need to wake up this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



morning....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning....



what no adjectives?   


looks like another week with rain from the hose for the garden.


----------



## jmfauver (May 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> what no adjectives?
> 
> 
> looks like another week with rain from the hose for the garden.



too tired...spent all weekend helping a buddy clean out his dad's place


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2011)

Off to work . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Night Jeff!!........Us Bra's got to hang together!!



Huh????


----------



## jmfauver (May 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Off to work . . .



Hi....Bye



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Huh????



Morning Miguel....I was and am avoiding the previous posts...I ain't gonna get banned!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 23, 2011)

The good news is.........................................that the world didn't end on Saturday night, I already finished my 2 1/2 mile morning walk, and the best news is that my name is NOT on the obituary page in the newspaper. 

Heck, I leave this place for about a day and find out that it has gone to the HAWGS.  Tbug, I hope that you get to "Choot" a 700 lb Hawg soon (and Bama and Fishbait have to drag it out of the woods for you).

I hope that all of you drivelers have a great day and remember, fried bacon sure taste good.


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2011)

Monday


----------



## notnksnemor (May 23, 2011)

Lord help me for this............


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nope just be like Chuck Norris......Don't sleep......just wait!!
> 
> See there I knew if we made A stand they would back down!!
> 
> ...


 You got an "overdose" of something, somewhere, sometime there darlin'........... t'ain't no "backin down" goin on 'round heh!

Oh Yeah, guess whut??????





































Armadillo - 0 ~~~KEEBS - 1!!


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Lord help me for this............


 Love it!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2011)

Is is safe in here?




Sorry to leave so fast last night, Rut. Had to go check on my garden...


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Is is safe in here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah, uummHhhmmm


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yeah, uummHhhmmm





In fact, I have matters to tend to out in the pasture and barn. Gotta scram!


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> In fact, I have matters to tend to out in the pasture and barn. Gotta scram!


 Man, you juss ain't right!  
Hey now, didja see where I kilt the varmit?!?! didja, didja, huh?huh?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Man, you juss ain't right!
> Hey now, didja see where I kilt the varmit?!?! didja, didja, huh?huh?



poor wittle possum on da halfshell..... 
so did ya beat it to death with a skillet or shoot it?


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> poor wittle possum on da halfshell.....
> so did ya beat it to death with a skillet or shoot it?


Beautiful 410 Blast to the side, blood & guts oozing out, it was a Beautiful site to behold!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I've got a drill and fill scheduled tomorrow at 9:15 am, so niters ya'll.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> G'night Bob!!.........Had my fun in here swatting the hornets nest!!
> 
> Good night Folks!!


  Dentist called in sick...I had to reschedule!  


NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Lord help me for this............



Booty call!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> poor wittle possum on da halfshell.....
> so did ya beat it to death with a skillet or shoot it?





Keebs said:


> Beautiful 410 Blast to the side, blood & guts oozing out, it was a Beautiful site to behold!!



The .410 is one of my favorite shotties...great for small varmints!


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Dentist called in sick...I had to reschedule, Booty call!


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> The .410 is one of my favorite shotties...great for small varmints!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 23, 2011)

I had to shut down the last thread so close to the end, I doubt anyone even saw the pics of Jeff and Jared...they came over Saturday afternoon and hung til around midnight.  We ate and drank and shot pool and and and...well we did a lot!        Dirt bikes after 11pm should be outlawed...


----------



## bigox911 (May 23, 2011)

Hope yall had a great weekend  

Glad everyone, cept the armadillo, made it out ok last night


----------



## bigox911 (May 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I had to shut down the last thread so close to the end, I doubt anyone even saw the pics of Jeff and Jared...they came over Saturday afternoon and hung til around midnight.  We ate and drank and shot pool and and and...well we did a lot!        Dirt bikes after 11pm should be outlawed...



One pic showed up, and it's a good pic, but I want to see pics of the dirt bike tricks


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Hope yall had a great weekend
> 
> Glad everyone, cept the armadillo, made it out ok last night





bigox911 said:


> One pic showed up, and it's a good pic, but I want to see pics of the dirt bike tricks


 you Really wanna go see these guys in the horspital, doncha??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 23, 2011)

It is MOnday,


----------



## bigox911 (May 23, 2011)

Nice!! The pics are up!



Keebs said:


> you Really wanna go see these guys in the horspital, doncha??



  That looks safe to me


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It is MOnday,


Alll Day Long!



bigox911 said:


> Nice!! The pics are up!
> 
> 
> 
> That looks safe to me


 that's just the "still" pic!


----------



## Jranger (May 23, 2011)

Morning folks


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning folks


 Heyyy............


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Heyyy............





Heyyy


Mornin' piggy drivelin creek waders!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyy
> 
> 
> Mornin' piggy drivelin creek waders!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2011)

Looks like we need some "crowd control" up in here!!!

 What's fer lunch???


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like we need some "crowd control" up in here!!!
> 
> What's fer lunch???


Don't it though, Mudracer better chime in 'for I send the search crews after him........... he don't wanna see the tiftmafiacrew I use, neither!
Leftovers from some skillet meal, Garlic Chicken, not bad really!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Don't it though, Mudracer better chime in 'for I send the search crews after him........... he don't wanna see the tiftmafiacrew I use, neither!
> Leftovers from some skillet meal, Garlic Chicken, not bad really!




 I'll put J-man on his tai....uh trail

Just remembered, got some buhsketti in da house


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll put J-man on his tai....uh trail
> 
> Just remembered, got some buhsketti in da house



I'm thinking I'm gonna fix a cheekun casserole this week, towards the end of the week, got's company coming, I'd rather visit than cook, unless he wants to grill!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like we need some "crowd control" up in here!!!
> 
> What's fer lunch???



Grilled ham/cheese and steak and cheese sandwiches on Texas toast with steak fried ala Golden Corral.     Yummy.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 23, 2011)

Baconator and a ceasar salad.


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Grilled ham/cheese and steak and cheese sandwiches on Texas toast with steak fried ala Golden Corral.     Yummy.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Baconator and a ceasar salad.


 Dang, you boys making me hungry!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2011)

Morning , i dont feel so good


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning , i dont feel so good


 what's goin on??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning , i dont feel so good



Need a little hair of the dog


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm thinking I'm gonna fix a cheekun casserole this week, towards the end of the week, got's company coming, I'd rather visit than cook, unless he wants to grill!







boneboy96 said:


> Grilled ham/cheese and steak and cheese sandwiches on Texas toast with steak fried ala Golden Corral.     Yummy.







threeleggedpigmy said:


> Baconator and a ceasar salad.





I shouldn't have used the term 'crowd control'.....the mods come out of the woodwork


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I shouldn't have used the term 'crowd control'.....the mods come out of the woodwork


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2011)

I guess a stomach virus Me and the wife went to the show last night and shared pop corn and a coke, i've been up since two and it aint been pretty


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning , i dont feel so good


_*HEY MUD, WHAT'S UP????*_


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I guess a stomach virus Me and the wife went to the show last night and shared pop corn and a coke, i've been up since two and it aint been pretty





Keebs said:


> _*HEY MUD, WHAT'S UP????*_



He's gonna luv you for that!!!

Then again, after he saw my post about J-man he came to life purty quick like.....sorry to hear it bro


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I guess a stomach virus Me and the wife went to the show last night and shared pop corn and a coke, i've been up since two and it aint been pretty


 Dang man!!


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> He's gonna luv you for that!!!
> 
> Then again, after he saw my post about J-man he came to life purty quick like.....sorry to hear it bro


 think I should delete it now??


----------



## jmfauver (May 23, 2011)

I get to spend some time in Baltimore in July....Man I can already taste those steamed blue crabs and some big ol baseball crab cakes....


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I get to spend some time in Baltimore in July....Man I can already taste those steamed blue crabs and some big ol baseball crab cakes....


 bring me a t-shirt???


----------



## jmfauver (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> bring me a t-shirt???



Just send me the PM w/ specs...


----------



## turtlebug (May 23, 2011)

Bored


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Just send me the PM w/ specs...


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Bored


 step outside................ then you'll be sweaty AND bored!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> step outside................ then you'll be sweaty AND bored!



speaking of...don't sweat the petty stuff...and don't pet the sweaty stuff.


----------



## turtlebug (May 23, 2011)

http://www.walb.com/story/1479438/special-report-hog-wild


Looks like our very own Jaeger is becoming quite the celebrity.


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> speaking of...don't sweat the petty stuff...and don't pet the sweaty stuff.


 good one!



turtlebug said:


> http://www.walb.com/story/1479438/special-report-hog-wild
> 
> 
> Looks like our very own Jaeger is becoming quite the celebrity.


 it wouldn't show nuttin..........
OH! incoming!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Bored





turtlebug said:


> http://www.walb.com/story/1479438/special-report-hog-wild
> 
> 
> Looks like our very own Jaeger is becoming quite the celebrity.




I see whatchu mean...And, I don't!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _*HEY MUD, WHAT'S UP????*_






Jeff C. said:


> He's gonna luv you for that!!!
> 
> Then again, after he saw my post about J-man he came to life purty quick like.....sorry to hear it bro


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


Ooww, ouch, sowwy, ouch, owww.............. hope you get over it soon!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>



Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ooww, ouch, sowwy, ouch, owww.............. hope you get over it soon!!!



I love CAlvin


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I love CAlvin


Next generation Dennis the Menace!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Next generation Dennis the Menace!



What if they were raise on the same block


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You got an "overdose" of something, somewhere, sometime there darlin'........... t'ain't no "backin down" goin on 'round heh!
> 
> Oh Yeah, guess whut??????
> 
> ...



Wondered how that worked out fer ya. Good deal on the kill


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What if they were raise on the same block



Then there would be no block


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Wondered how that worked out fer ya. Good deal on the kill



I wanted it to survive a couple more days myself, she cute when she's flustered


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What if they were raise on the same block



We had half a dozen or so on the block I grew up on


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Wondered how that worked out fer ya. Good deal on the kill


 He came back............. sucka!!



Jeff C. said:


> I wanted it to survive a couple more days myself, she cute when she's flustered






Jeff C. said:


> We had half a dozen or so on the block I grew up on


 And you were most likely the ring leader, eh???


----------



## SnowHunter (May 23, 2011)

Hawt hawt HAWT!! 

Hows you fine folks doin this hawt afternoon?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ooww, ouch, sowwy, ouch, owww.............. hope you get over it soon!!!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hope you feel better soon.



Thanks ya'll, just ate some soup, i was starving . We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2011)

" I signed my confession, demonic possession" now maybe it'll stick in somebody else's head


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hawt hawt HAWT!!
> 
> Hows you fine folks doin this hawt afternoon?



Sittin in the skool parkin lot with the ac blastin in Pigpen



mudracing101 said:


> Thanks ya'll, just ate some soup, i was starving . We'll see how it goes.



Iffn dat don't werk jus drown it


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> We had half a dozen or so on the block I grew up on





Keebs said:


> He came back............. sucka!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what I was thinking


SnowHunter said:


> Hawt hawt HAWT!!
> 
> Hows you fine folks doin this hawt afternoon?


Pour yourself a glass of ice cold sweet tea and have a ten minute break.


mudracing101 said:


> Thanks ya'll, just ate some soup, i was starving . We'll see how it goes.





Hankus said:


> " I signed my confession, demonic possession" now maybe it'll stick in somebody else's head



you ain't cured yet


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hawt hawt HAWT!!
> Hows you fine folks doin this hawt afternoon?


 You shoulda DONE been in to cool off, sista!!



mudracing101 said:


> Thanks ya'll, just ate some soup, i was starving . We'll see how it goes.


seriously, hope you keep it down.......eerr.........in...........uuumm, hope you feel better real soon!!!



Hankus said:


> " I signed my confession, demonic possession" now maybe it'll stick in somebody else's head


 it'll take more than that........ 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> That is what I was thinking
> 
> Pour yourself a glass of ice cold sweet tea and have a ten minute break.
> 
> ...


 great minds, great minds..................


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That is what I was thinking
> 
> Pour yourself a glass of ice cold sweet tea and have a ten minute break.
> 
> ...



They keep arguing who gets control of me this week    



Keebs said:


> You shoulda DONE been in to cool off, sista!!
> 
> 
> seriously, hope you keep it down.......eerr.........in...........uuumm, hope you feel better real soon!!!
> ...



I would post the song but I ain't near a computer. And I'm sure it ain't forum legal in the version playin in my head


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2011)

Did y'all notice that the debbil didn't waant me Saturday  Rekon he skeered


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He came back............. sucka!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naw...we took turns, couldn't let just one take all da butt whoopins



SnowHunter said:


> Hawt hawt HAWT!!
> 
> Hows you fine folks doin this hawt afternoon?




Yes you are!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OOOPS 

Tryin to stay cool....be careful out there schmoo






mudracing101 said:


> Thanks ya'll, just ate some soup, i was starving . We'll see how it goes.



That's a good sign



Hankus said:


> Sittin in the skool parkin lot with the ac blastin in Pigpen
> 
> 
> 
> Iffn dat don't werk jus drown it







threeleggedpigmy said:


> That is what I was thinking
> 
> Pour yourself a glass of ice cold sweet tea and have a ten minute break.
> 
> ...




They ain't no cure for dat!!!



Hankus said:


> They keep arguing who gets control of me this week
> 
> 
> 
> I would post the song but I ain't near a computer. And I'm sure it ain't forum legal in the version playin in my head



I reckon I'mon hafta google it


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>



Yeah...why all the drama??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2011)

Anyone want to eat at Applebees be there in 30 minutes... (albeeeny applebees that is)


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone want to eat at Applebees be there in 30 minutes... (albeeeny applebees that is)



Making wild turkey fettucini for supper tonight.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 23, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Sittin in the skool parkin lot with the ac blastin in Pigpen
> 
> 
> 
> Iffn dat don't werk jus drown it


AC is such a wonderful thing 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Pour yourself a glass of ice cold sweet tea and have a ten minute break.


Oh yes... gotta take breathers to keep cool  Sweet tea does sound good.. reckon I gotta make some first tho  



Keebs said:


> You shoulda DONE been in to cool off, sista!!


Yup, we has been! On and off, in and out, gettin piddly stuff done here n there outside, then a breather inside for some AC time  



Jeff C. said:


> Yes you are!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup we will be  Same to you Shmoo 


rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone want to eat at Applebees be there in 30 minutes... (albeeeny applebees that is)


 you on the "old geezer eatin" time frame?!?!



SnowHunter said:


> AC is such a wonderful thing
> Yup, we has been! On and off, in and out, gettin piddly stuff done here n there outside, then a breather inside for some AC time


Hope I don't get home & one is froze up *again*!
You'd think it was August out there if ya didn't look at the calendar!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you on the "old geezer eatin" time frame?!?!


----------



## turtlebug (May 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>





Is there supposed to be music with that or something?  



















Okay, I don't get it.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you on the "old geezer eatin" time frame?!?!
> 
> 
> Hope I don't get home & one is froze up *again*!
> You'd think it was August out there if ya didn't look at the calendar!



I hope yours aint froze up   Ours hasn't had a problem since we thawed it, thankfully. 

Yup, Na and I were just talkin about it.. and we were wondering where June and July went 

I sure hope we get some rain this week  Pastures need it, yard needs it, water gap needs it


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Is there supposed to be music with that or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He just heard Quack say "I'll take THAT one!" 

okay, i came across it and thought it was funny. The voices in my head laughed, anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you on the "old geezer eatin" time frame?!?!
> 
> 
> Hope I don't get home & one is froze up *again*!
> You'd think it was August out there if ya didn't look at the calendar!



 
You reckon that means he ain't gonna be waitin on me and J-man??? 



turtlebug said:


> Is there supposed to be music with that or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's just the way Bama views some things in here


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I hope yours aint froze up   Ours hasn't had a problem since we thawed it, thankfully.
> 
> Yup, Na and I were just talkin about it.. and we were wondering where June and July went
> 
> I sure hope we get some rain this week  Pastures need it, yard needs it, water gap needs it


 For ya'll AND us!!



rhbama3 said:


> He just heard Quack say "I'll take THAT one!"
> 
> okay, i came across it and thought it was funny. _*The voices in my head laughed, anyway.*_


'nuff said......................


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You reckon that means he ain't gonna be waitin on me and J-man???


 I've *tried* explaining to him the southern time zone......... we're all an hour apart.............   whats so hard to unnerstan??


----------



## turtlebug (May 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> He just heard Quack say "I'll take THAT one!"
> 
> okay, i came across it and thought it was funny. The voices in my head laughed, anyway.



Did the voices in your head jump up and down  when they got my text?   


 




































Or the voices in your head never heard your phone go off.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I hope yours aint froze up   Ours hasn't had a problem since we thawed it, thankfully.
> 
> Yup, Na and I were just talkin about it.. and we were wondering where June and July went
> 
> I sure hope we get some rain this week  Pastures need it, yard needs it, water gap needs it



No kiddin...I just came back from a stroll around the yard, grass is already _CRISPY._ Not that I want to be cuttin it every 5-6 days, but I don't want it burnin up already either


----------



## turtlebug (May 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> No kiddin...I just came back from a stroll around the yard, grass is already _CRISPY._ Not that I want to be cuttin it every 5-6 days, but I don't want it burnin up already either



Grass is so overrated.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 23, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hawt hawt HAWT!!
> 
> Hows you fine folks doin this hawt afternoon?




Snowey, is it true that your chickens are laying boiled eggs today???


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Did the voices in your head jump up and down  when they got my text?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my phone is in the truck. I'm not. Guess i better go get it. 

You reckon i could post a thread about the Shuttle t-loc broadhead in bowhunting without getting an argument why i should switch to rage or some other one? Just want to know what Shuttle t-loc's/ hog kill experiences people have had. My two x-bow kills were with wasp heads.


----------



## turtlebug (May 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> my phone is in the truck. I'm not. Guess i better go get it.
> 
> You reckon i could post a thread about the Shuttle t-loc broadhead in bowhunting without getting an argument why i should switch to rage or some other one? Just want to know what Shuttle t-loc's/ hog kill experiences people have had. My two x-bow kills were with wasp heads.





Dear Lord NO!  Do NOT go there.   


I'll give you a Ramcat to try and just call it a day.


----------



## turtlebug (May 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> my phone is in the truck. I'm not. Guess i better go get it.
> 
> You reckon i could post a thread about the Shuttle t-loc broadhead in bowhunting without getting an argument why i should switch to rage or some other one? Just want to know what Shuttle t-loc's/ hog kill experiences people have had. My two x-bow kills were with wasp heads.





BTW, you know what I was thinking today would be really fun....... 






Shooting hogs with a bowfishing setup.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> For ya'll AND us!!
> 
> 
> 'nuff said......................


Yup, yall need it too   I'm sure the creek of yers is dry as a bone  



Jeff C. said:


> No kiddin...I just came back from a stroll around the yard, grass is already _CRISPY._ Not that I want to be cuttin it every 5-6 days, but I don't want it burnin up already either


I want enough rain to fill in the bare spots from them diggin up the basement last fall... at least it'd look nicer then big patches of red dirt all over  I won't water the lawn, but I will water the garden.. if we can ever get it planted   


turtlebug said:


> Grass is so overrated.




Hey BugsyMamaHawgKillinSista  Looks like the guest house turned out real nice


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Grass is so overrated.



Least y'all got beach sand


----------



## SnowHunter (May 23, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Snowey, is it true that your chickens are laying boiled eggs today???



Hey Mike!! 

Oh yeah!!! We'll not run short of deviled eggs for a while  I think the cows are startin to get smoke rings too


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Dear Lord NO!  Do NOT go there.
> 
> 
> I'll give you a Ramcat to try and just call it a day.



Just saw your message. 
Okay, i'll stay outta the stick and string forum.
My x-bow is sighted in with Shuttle-loc's so i'll stick with that. I'll just shoot a sow so bait can have fun tracking it down with me. We do enjoy a tagteam tracking job.


----------



## turtlebug (May 23, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey BugsyMamaHawgKillinSista  Looks like the guest house turned out real nice




Hey SnowHunterHawtPlaidBunnyShoesRancherChickenBabyMamaSista  


You got that right. I'm taking reservations.    





Jeff C. said:


> Least y'all got beach sand



If it weren't for weeds, we wouldn't have much green in our yard at all.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hey SnowHunterHawtPlaidBunnyShoesRancherChickenBabyMamaSista
> 
> 
> You got that right. I'm taking reservations.
> ...



My weeds are cryin for a drink....cain't tell ya what I said back to'em


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup, yall need it too   I'm sure the creek of yers is dry as a bone
> 
> 
> I want enough rain to fill in the bare spots from them diggin up the basement last fall... at least it'd look nicer then big patches of red dirt all over  I won't water the lawn, but I will water the garden.. if we can ever get it planted
> ...


Yep, can't even tell where it should be hardly!
 you ain't got that garden put in YET?!?!  Might as well wait on a fall one now!
PARTY AT TBUG'S!!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Snowey, is it true that your chickens are laying boiled eggs today???






turtlebug said:


> BTW, you know what I was thinking today would be really fun.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You'd better video that one!!!


SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mike!!
> 
> Oh yeah!!! We'll not run short of deviled eggs for a while  I think the cows are startin to get smoke rings too


 ohlawd!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You'd better video that one!!!
> 
> ohlawd!!





I didn't say I was gonna do it. 


I was subliminally double dog daring Wobbert-Woo!  to try it.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> BTW, you know what I was thinking today would be really fun.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That does sound like fun! You do it and i'll video you getting yanked out of your tree harness and going for a drag! 
After you hit the ground that is......


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2011)

I'm out yall , be good


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That does sound like fun! You do it and i'll video you getting yanked out of your tree harness and going for a drag!
> After you hit the ground that is......


 shame on you, *I* will come video it if YOU will give it a shot, Tbug can tend to your war wounds............


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out yall , be good


 Hope ya get to feeling better!
I'm gone too


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> shame on you, *I* will come video it if YOU will give it a shot, Tbug can tend to your war wounds............



uh uh. I don't want to explode like a watermelon when i hit the ground.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Making wild turkey fettucini for supper tonight.



but you aren't fixing Mango Mojito's...
Dang it was good.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you ain't got that garden put in YET?!?!  Might as well wait on a fall one now!



I know     

It'll be goin in tonight


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> but you aren't fixing Mango Mojito's...
> Dang it was good.


I'll take your word for it. I've only had one mojito (at a pool party) and it was awful. 


SnowHunter said:


> I know
> 
> It'll be goin in tonight



You put seed in the ground right now and it will become popcorn. That ground is baked!


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 23, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Grass is so overrated.



Well that depends on what type/quality rated said grass goes for!

If it's the type that requires the use of a mower???

Let it DIE!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 23, 2011)

Howdy gang.  Just dropping in to give a shout out from Lake Thurmund.  3days in  to this trip and 580 some odd miles of the craziest trails and forestry roads I have ever risen on. Started out with 10 riders, lost one the first day.  Today Andy went down bad in some ruts and is now on his way home hurt.  Steve is riding back with him to make sure he gets home.  I ll fill ya in on the rest when I make it around to DOG.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Well that depends on what type/quality rated said grass goes for!
> 
> If it's the type that requires the use of a mower???
> 
> Let it DIE!




I can't...Snowy told me it's my 'Eternal' chore

How do Chuck???



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy gang.  Just dropping in to give a shout out from Lake Thurmund.  3days in  to this trip and 580 some odd miles of the craziest trails and forestry roads I have ever risen on. Started out with 10 riders, lost one the first day.  Today Andy went down bad in some ruts and is now on his way home hurt.  Steve is riding back with him to make sure he gets home.  I ll fill ya in on the rest when I make it around to DOG.



How you doin RM....be careful out there!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2011)

Evening all!!  Had a "Pookie" kinda ride home this evening from work . . .



Gotta run . . .(walk actually)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening all!!  Had a "Pookie" kinda ride home this evening from work . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta run . . .(walk actually)



Time to get that new truck huh?


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 23, 2011)

Howdy Jeffrey!
I'd offer to help with the "grass" issue, but I see ol' Quacker's has his periscope up! Funny how that happens when "grass" is mentioned around here!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening all!!  Had a "Pookie" kinda ride home this evening from work . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta run . . .(walk actually)




Hmm...don't sound too good!!! 

Evenin' bud!!!


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2011)

I got in early one night  Now I gotta study


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2011)

turkey fettucini was good! Time to make some strawberry muffins!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I got in early one night  Now I gotta study




No drankin'.....ya hear me!!


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2011)

Bamer why ya do that to da dawg


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> turkey fettucini was good! Time to make some strawberry muffins!



See now. What I interpreted from your first post was Wild Turkey and Fettucini. What you just posted is another dish all together..


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> No drankin'.....ya hear me!!



Bububububut I iz sooooooooo thirsty


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> See now. What I interpreted from your first post was Wild Turkey and Fettucini. What you just posted is another dish all together..



Hmmmm Wild Turkey and fettuccini..........I know what's fer dinner at Hankus house real soon


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Bamer why ya do that to da dawg


Cause he wanted a helmet with a propeller on top but mine wouldnt fit him. I gave him the court jester hat instead. 
The quarter horse had become annoying anyway....


Miguel Cervantes said:


> See now. What I interpreted from your first post was Wild Turkey and Fettucini. What you just posted is another dish all together..



Yep, it is. I can't handle the bottled turkey anymore.


----------



## turtlebug (May 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Cause he wanted a helmet with a propeller on top but mine wouldnt fit him. I gave him the court jester hat instead.
> The quarter horse had become annoying anyway....




Look deep into those eyes.....















Nothing, just nothing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Hmmmm Wild Turkey and fettuccini..........I know what's fer dinner at Hankus house real soon



It's a simple dish. Drink some Wild Turkey, put the noodles on to boil, drink some more Wild Turkey, start makin the sauce, drink some more Wild Turkey, mix the sauce in with the noodles, drink some more Wild Turkey, throw the sauce and noodles in the trash and keep on drinkin the Wild Turkey..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening all!!  Had a "Pookie" kinda ride home this evening from work . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta run . . .(walk actually)





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time to get that new truck huh?


It wouldn't be the truck.............He takes the "Chick Magnet" back, and forth to work

Good evening Ladies, and Gents


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Cause he wanted a helmet with a propeller on top but mine wouldnt fit him. I gave him the court jester hat instead.
> The quarter horse had become annoying anyway....
> 
> 
> Yep, it is. I can't handle the bottled turkey anymore.



I understand completely. Jus a man tryin to help his dawg


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It wouldn't be the truck.............He takes the "Chick Magnet" back, and forth to work
> 
> Good evening Ladies, and Gents



He needs to put some rims on dat hooptie and sell it to the brothas.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2011)

Got da rollback on da way, mebee that won't steal my spinners!!!


Later guys!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He needs to put some rims on dat hooptie and sell it to the brothas.



he may have already "donated" it to them. Can you get a tax write-off for that?


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a simple dish. Drink some Wild Turkey, put the noodles on to boil, drink some more Wild Turkey, start makin the sauce, drink some more Wild Turkey, mix the sauce in with the noodles, drink some more Wild Turkey, throw the sauce and noodles in the trash and keep on drinkin the Wild Turkey..



That sounds bout like my Saturday PBR soup    



RUTTNBUCK said:


> It wouldn't be the truck.............He takes the "Chick Magnet" back, and forth to work
> 
> Good evening Ladies, and Gents



Well even though you ain't mention me in theere I'll say hello any ways

Hello Rutt


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Cause he wanted a helmet with a propeller on top but mine wouldnt fit him. I gave him the court jester hat instead.
> The quarter horse had become annoying anyway....


Thank you!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 23, 2011)

Well, the pooch has happily laid on her new front porch, beside her new front porch, around her new front porch... but has yet to venture into her new canine mansion. Did I mention she likes her front porch? 



Fishbait and I are contemplating shotguns for me. He found me one today, I'm being stubborn. (Not entirely fond of the camo pattern  ) 

Man I'm itchy from crawling in the doghouse to get Reese-Cup to realize it's safe. I got major sawdust itch.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 23, 2011)

Hankus said:


> That sounds bout like my Saturday PBR soup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about that........ Good evening Ladies, and Germs.............that better??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Man I'm itchy from crawling in the doghouse to get Reese-Cup to realize it's safe. I got major sawdust itch.


That statement is completely useless without pics..


----------



## turtlebug (May 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That statement is completely useless without pics..



    


Neck and arms, neck and arms.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Neck and arms, neck and arms.



Ummm that's an even better,,,,,,,,,,,aww nevermind...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thank you!!


Evening, Mitch!
your welcome. 


turtlebug said:


> Well, the pooch has happily laid on her new front porch, beside her new front porch, around her new front porch... but has yet to venture into her new canine mansion. Did I mention she likes her front porch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



put some carpet and a pillow in there after you get the AC installed and she'll go right in. 
You got room for the piglet too!


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorry about that........ Good evening Ladies, and Germs.............that better??



Clost enough


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 23, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well, the pooch has happily laid on her new front porch, beside her new front porch, around her new front porch... but has yet to venture into her new canine mansion. Did I mention she likes her front porch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From where I stand it looks like to me that if you , and Fishbait would just stay out of the darned thing. Reese would be able to go in!!


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> From where I stand it looks like to me that if you , and Fishbait would just stay out of the darned thing. Reese would be able to go in!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Mitch!
> your welcome.


You're welcome too!!



Hankus said:


> Clost enough


----------



## turtlebug (May 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Mitch!
> your welcome.
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely!   





RUTTNBUCK said:


> From where I stand it looks like to me that if you , and Fishbait would just stay out of the darned thing. Reese would be able to go in!!



This is probably true.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so whats the debate about shotguns?


----------



## turtlebug (May 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> so whats the debate about shotguns?



Incoming


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You're welcome too!!


_*RUTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _*RUTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_



Hey diller killer babe!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey diller killer babe!!!


 Hi! How are ya?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _*RUTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_



Is dem dillers takin you over?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _*RUTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


Yes Dear??


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is dem dillers takin you over?


Naaawww, they ain't got Nuttin on this South Gawja Gurl!


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yes Dear??


 Didja see my news?!?!?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Didja see my news?!?!?


Dillers.....0........Keebs 1!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Naaawww, they ain't got Nuttin on this South Gawja Gurl!



You could start skinnin them. Then take the shells, cover them in tin foil and sell them to the folks in the Political and Spiritual forums... They'd be perfect tinfoil helmets for some of them folks.


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dillers.....0........Keebs 1!!


 it was PERFECT!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You could start skinnin them. Then take the shells, cover them in tin foil and sell them to the folks in the Political and Spiritual forums... They'd be perfect tinfoil helmets for some of them folks.


I'll come up wiff somethin a bit easier to cover in foil than that!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> it was PERFECT!!
> 
> 
> I'll come up wiff somethin a bit easier to cover in foil than that!!



I heard they taste like cheeken..


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard they taste like cheeken..


I was at a cook out one time, was told one was diller the other was raccoon......... they both tasted 'bout the same.......... greasy dark meat......... now, if they were pulling my leg, I dunno...........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> it was PERFECT!!


You shot it, and it ran off to die somewhere else, and you didn't have to dispose of that nasty stinkin body!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard they taste like cheeken..


I've heard that the Messicans really like em, and they taste more like pork!!......Unfortunately I'm never going to be able to give you a definitive judgement on that subject!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You shot it, and it ran off to die somewhere else, and you didn't have to dispose of that nasty stinkin body!!
> 
> I've heard that the Messicans really like em, and they taste more like pork!!......Unfortunately I'm never going to be able to give you a definitive judgement on that subject!!



You ate some of my diller stew at FPG didn't you?


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You shot it, and it ran off to die somewhere else, and you didn't have to dispose of that nasty stinkin body!!


Yeah, right, close enough................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2011)

I've got a business venture idea. I need investors to get it off the ground. 

Basis of the idea comes from the Ice Cream Truck for kiddies. 

This is for adults, it would be a beer, mixed drink truck that rides through neighborhoods on fridays and saturday's. Rita's on wheels...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You ate some of my diller stew at FPG didn't you?


I really don't remember much from FPG!! Please tell me I didn't


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a business venture idea. I need investors to get it off the ground.
> 
> Basis of the idea comes from the Ice Cream Truck for kiddies.
> 
> This is for adults, it would be a beer, mixed drink truck that rides through neighborhoods on fridays and saturday's. Rita's on wheels...


It could be a winner.............. they have drive thru places like that out in Cali............


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I was at a cook out one time, was told one was diller the other was raccoon......... they both tasted 'bout the same.......... greasy dark meat......... now, if they were pulling my leg, I dunno...........





Coon is dark, and can be a little on the greasy side, dependin` on how it`s cooked. Diller is a white meat, similar to pork in taste and looks, but just a touch stringy. For real, personel experience. 

Congratulations on thumpin` one.


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I really don't remember much from FPG!! Please tell me I didn't


Uuuuhh, Rutt???   You BRAGGED on it!!


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Coon is dark, and can be a little on the greasy side, dependin` on how it`s cooked. Diller is a white meat, similar to pork in taste and looks, but just a touch stringy. For real, personel experience.
> 
> Congratulations on thumpin` one.


Aaaahhhh, then it WAS coon that I had!!  Kewl!
Thanks, Nic!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a business venture idea. I need investors to get it off the ground.
> 
> Basis of the idea comes from the Ice Cream Truck for kiddies.
> 
> This is for adults, it would be a beer, mixed drink truck that rides through neighborhoods on fridays and saturday's. Rita's on wheels...


That actually might be good for my health!!.........I would spend all my time trying to run that truck down!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a business venture idea. I need investors to get it off the ground.
> 
> Basis of the idea comes from the Ice Cream Truck for kiddies.
> 
> This is for adults, it would be a beer, mixed drink truck that rides through neighborhoods on fridays and saturday's. Rita's on wheels...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Uuuuhh, Rutt???   You BRAGGED on it!!


I'm sure I was just being nice!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It wouldn't be the truck.............He takes the "Chick Magnet" back, and forth to work
> 
> Good evening Ladies, and Gents





RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm sure I was just being nice!!




 

Evenin Rutt


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2011)

OOOps....and everyone that drivels and/or wades, and kills stuff


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2011)

6 members on the thread and i'm the only one not in ninja mode?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Rutt


Evening Jeff!!........You need to quit wishing for rain!!......I had to cut grass in the dust bowl I call my yard yesterday!!..........I wish that green stuff would just turn brown, shrivel up, and die!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> 6 members on the thread and i'm the only one not in ninja mode?




Nope, not the only one....I just jump around alot-refreshing



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Jeff!!........You need to quit wishing for rain!!......I had to cut grass in the dust bowl I call my yard yesterday!!..........I wish that green stuff would just turn brown, shrivel up, and die!!



That's what I'm afraid of


----------



## Bubbette (May 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard they taste like cheeken..



I was forced to eat some at survival school. No, it didn't taste like cheekun. The worst part was having to let it set till the body temp cooled down so the parasites would get off it before we could skin and clean it.


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> OOOps....and everyone that drivels and/or wades, and kills stuff






rhbama3 said:


> 6 members on the thread and i'm the only one not in ninja mode?


 YOu didn't get the memo............ AGAIN??????????



Bubbette said:


> I was forced to eat some at survival school. No, it didn't taste like cheekun. The worst part was having to let it set till the body temp cooled down so the parasites would get off it before we could skin and clean it.




I'll leave on that note, fresh garden veggies from the grill and some back strap, slow simmered on the grill................ gotta be better than what I've been reading about!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> YOu didn't get the memo............ AGAIN??????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I purty much covered all bases 

Night Gal!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2011)

Night y'all


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2011)

Yeah, i'm out too. Gotta get up at 0515.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 23, 2011)

Wake up wake up, the night is still young.


----------



## slip (May 23, 2011)

Got top braces put on .... gotta re-learn how to eat. ... hurts a little bit but not that bad, just weird ... gotta re-learn alot.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 23, 2011)

slip said:


> Got top braces put on .... gotta re-learn how to eat. ... hurts a little bit but not that bad, just weird ... gotta re-learn alot.



your speech will change slightly also.  Do not be talking like a yankee.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Night y'all





rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, i'm out too. Gotta get up at 0515.


Buncha Lightweights!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> your speech will change slightly also.  Do not be talking like a yankee.




Good Night Folks!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 23, 2011)

slip said:


> Got top braces put on .... gotta re-learn how to eat. ... hurts a little bit but not that bad, just weird ... gotta re-learn alot.



It'll hurt tomorrow.. lots of ice cream


----------



## boneboy96 (May 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Wake up wake up, the night is still young.


  Wake up says the AussieMod!  


slip said:


> Got top braces put on .... gotta re-learn how to eat. ... hurts a little bit but not that bad, just weird ... gotta re-learn alot.


Don't play around with the 9 volt batteries now!  


threeleggedpigmy said:


> your speech will change slightly also.  Do not be talking like a yankee.


What ya got against Yankee talk?  


SnowHunter said:


> It'll hurt tomorrow.. lots of ice cream


   Ice Cream!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, i'm out too. Gotta get up at 0515.



morning bama  want some coffee?


----------



## jmfauver (May 24, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning bama  want some coffee?




morning gobble....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning gobble....



good morning jm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> I was forced to eat some at survival school. No, it didn't taste like cheekun. The worst part was having to let it set till the body temp cooled down so the parasites would get off it before we could skin and clean it.



I thought a parasites was what you looked through on a rifle to choot one of dem dillers...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2011)

Quack?? Where`s Quack? Anybody ever hear back from him?  








  Hugh, I can visualize it too!


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2011)

Tuesday


----------



## jmfauver (May 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought a parasites was what you looked through on a rifle to choot one of dem dillers...





Nicodemus said:


> Quack?? Where`s Quack? Anybody ever hear back from him?
> 
> 
> 
> Hugh, I can visualize it too!





Hankus said:


> Tuesday




Morning all....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2011)

MC
Nic
drankus

good day.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2011)

Mornin` Mike, and everybody.


----------



## Laneybird (May 24, 2011)

Mornin all!  Well, time to go and fire up 2 big ovens at 350 degrees.   Got 10 jet aircraft shower doors to form and trim.  Using fire retardent lexan. My question is, if your going down with the jet, why would you worry about the door not catching on fire.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2011)

slip said:


> Got top braces put on .... gotta re-learn how to eat. ... hurts a little bit but not that bad, just weird ... gotta re-learn alot.


Ice Cream & Ora Jel......bubble gum flavored........... good luck!!

*MORNING!!!!!!*​


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2011)

GOOD MORNING Drank lots of water yesterday , I'm back and feel good, Stomach is telling me to go for it , cant wait till lunch


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING Drank lots of water yesterday , I'm back and feel good, Stomach is telling me to go for it , cant wait till lunch


 Good Deal!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2011)

Wheres every body at this morning??? Hello


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Wheres every body at this morning??? Hello


 I'm in & out, got some projects to work on.............


----------



## jmfauver (May 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Wheres every body at this morning??? Hello



they are packing for DOG III...wish I could go but I get to work the weekend away again


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> they are packing for DOG III...wish I could go but I get to work the weekend away again



Work, work, work, Good and bad thing i guess.


----------



## jmfauver (May 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Work, work, work, Good and bad thing i guess.



Pretty much all bad right now!


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Work, work, work, Good and bad thing i guess.






jmfauver said:


> Pretty much all bad right now!


 NegaNelly


----------



## jmfauver (May 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> NegaNelly



that was a size small you said


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> that was a size small you said


----------



## jmfauver (May 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## slip (May 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Don't play around with the 9 volt batteries now!



Why not? i bet then i could pick up a few channels on the radio with these things!


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2011)

slip said:


> Why not? i bet then i could pick up a few channels on the radio with these things!


 You might hear something you don't WANT to hear too!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 24, 2011)

I just had a loan officer ask if we were on the fast track with his loan.(He has not turned in all his stuff yet)    

My reply, "We certainly are on the fast track but we are in the emergency lane with the flasher going. Please reread the email you just replied to."


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I just had a loan officer ask if we were on the fast track with his loan.(He has not turned in all his stuff yet)
> 
> My reply, "We certainly are on the fast track but we are in the emergency lane with the flasher going. Please reread the email you just replied to."


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2011)

look out lunch!!!!here comes my belly!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> look out lunch!!!!here comes my belly!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 24, 2011)

*Here ya go Keebskalooska.*


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2011)

Well, that was fun. My case went longer than expected, but we had Riverfront BBQ for lunch. I'm so stuffed! Naptime!


----------



## slip (May 24, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6019150#post6019150


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2011)

slip said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6019150#post6019150


I don't think you & corn on the cob would do so good together right now........... I'll eat your share for ya!


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2011)

Will this day never end


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


 What'd ya end up going for?? 



Hankus said:


> Will this day never end


 I dunno, will it???


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


>





Keebs said:


>



I cant see either one of these
Somebody fill me in


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I cant see either one of these
> Somebody fill me in


it's in code, I can't tell ya................


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2011)

Rockin n Rollin in here today.....


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Rockin n Rollin in here today.....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



zaxby's buffalo chicken finger plate with tongue torch sauce


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


>







mudracing101 said:


> zaxby's buffalo chicken finger plate with tongue torch sauce


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


>





Keebs said:


> it's in code, I can't tell ya................



Strike one!


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> zaxby's buffalo chicken finger plate with tongue torch sauce


At least you took it easy............



mudracing101 said:


> Strike one!


----------



## Nugefan (May 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> zaxby's buffalo chicken finger plate with tongue torch sauce



now where ya sit is gonna be hurtin' if'n your just get over a belly virus ...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2011)




----------



## dougefresh (May 24, 2011)

Howdy Folks.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> now where ya sit is gonna be hurtin' if'n your just get over a belly virus ...


 Andy, he's one of them hard-heads ya just can't tell nuttin to!


Jeff C. said:


>


Hhhmmmm, so many ............ so many................. wait, didja hear that???


got work to do, later!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I cant see either one of these
> Somebody fill me in





Keebs said:


> it's in code, I can't tell ya................





mudracing101 said:


> Strike one!



Geez......
It's a lousy one hit wonder called "drivers seat" by Sniff'n the Tears. Typical late 70's video with the band acting like hardcore rockers but they play a tune thats pure auditory valium.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> now where ya sit is gonna be hurtin' if'n your just get over a belly virus ...


I'm much better today


dougefresh said:


> Howdy Folks.


What up


Keebs said:


> Andy, he's one of them hard-heads ya just can't tell nuttin to!
> 
> Hhhmmmm, so many ............ so many................. wait, didja hear that???
> 
> ...



Strike two!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Geez......
> It's a lousy one hit wonder called "drivers seat" by Sniff'n the Tears. Typical late 70's video with the band acting like hardcore rockers but they play a tune thats pure auditory valium.



Thanks , i think. Your avatar is killin me


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Geez......
> It's a lousy one hit wonder called "drivers seat" by Sniff'n the Tears. Typical late 70's video with the band acting like hardcore rockers but they play a tune thats pure auditory valium.



Not that there is anything wrong with one hit wonders......


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks , i think. Your avatar is killin me



Lewis is a mess. Self esteem issues and no short term memory.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Lewis is a mess. Self esteem issues and no short term memory.



Well the look on his face is priceless.


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 24, 2011)

What's up everyone?  I got a few minutes to waste before busting out the office door.  Thought I would come waste away with all of you!


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Geez......
> It's a lousy one hit wonder called "drivers seat" by Sniff'n the Tears. Typical late 70's video with the band acting like hardcore rockers but they play a tune thats pure auditory valium.


Nuttin wrong with valuim neither.......... I'm juss sayin.....



mudracing101 said:


> I'm much better today
> 
> What up
> 
> ...


 FER WHAT??? telling the Truth?!??!  Fine, lemme find something else so I can juss go ahead & strikeonouttaheah!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> What's up everyone?  I got a few minutes to waste before busting out the office door.  Thought I would come waste away with all of you!



Hey, FFF!
Just sitting here listening to the dog snore and trying to get motivated to slice some deer meat for jerky.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> What's up everyone?  I got a few minutes to waste before busting out the office door.  Thought I would come waste away with all of you!


 We ain't wastin away, we're drivelin!  How you been?


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, FFF!
> Just sitting here listening to the dog snore and trying to get motivated to slice some deer meat for jerky.


*PERK*


----------



## david w. (May 24, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2011)

nap time


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2011)

david w. said:


>


well if ya got  then ya gotta have 



BBQBOSS said:


>


_Heeeyyyy, Matty!_


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *PERK*


I like perky! 


mudracing101 said:


> nap time


i had one earlier. Love me a good power nap! 


BBQBOSS said:


>



well, well,well.....
You don't call, you don't write, i didn't think you wuvved us no more.


----------



## dougefresh (May 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> What up


Howboutit mud
Still sore from Sunday, thought I was in enough shape to play softball and man I was wrong


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I like perky!
> 
> i had one earlier. Love me a good power nap!
> 
> ...



Afraid to post much anymore.  Im on the short list and have a target on my back.    but no worries, when they take the final kill shot, i'll be back. Me and ol red will be teammates.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Afraid to post much anymore.  Im on the short list and have a target on my back.    but no worries, when they take the final kill shot, i'll be back. Me and ol red will be teammates.



awww, man......


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Howboutit mud
> Still sore from Sunday, thought I was in enough shape to play softball and man I was wrong





BBQBOSS said:


> Afraid to post much anymore.  Im on the short list and have a target on my back.    but no worries, when they take the final kill shot, i'll be back. Me and ol red will be teammates.



Afternoon Boss


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Afternoon Boss



thought you was taking a nap?

There are few things that smell better than Jerky spices, dales steak sauce, and a heap of fresh ground black pepper, all mixed in with a sliced up deer roast and burger. 
Ya'll just have to take my word on it....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2011)

I was, untill i heard ya'll talking about jerky


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> thought you was taking a nap?
> 
> There are few things that smell better than Jerky spices, dales steak sauce, and a heap of fresh ground black pepper, all mixed in with a sliced up deer roast and burger.
> Ya'll just have to take my word on it....


 Ready to taste test when you say the word............


----------



## SnowHunter (May 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> thought you was taking a nap?
> 
> There are few things that smell better than Jerky spices, dales steak sauce, and a heap of fresh ground black pepper, all mixed in with a sliced up deer roast and burger.
> Ya'll just have to take my word on it....


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I was, untill i heard ya'll talking about jerky





Keebs said:


> Ready to taste test when you say the word............





SnowHunter said:


>



I don't know why ya'll don't make your own. It's not hard and once you start, you'll never look back!


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What'd ya end up going for??
> 
> 
> I dunno, will it???



I don't seem like it 

I know what'll make it better. If I spike my coke before I go back to class


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I don't seem like it
> 
> I know what'll make it better. If I spike my coke before I go back to class



beer for the sciences
vodka for math
whiskey for literature
moonshine for final exams
 It always worked for me.


----------



## turtlebug (May 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, FFF!
> Just sitting here listening to the dog snore and trying to get motivated to slice some deer meat for jerky.Cause my Bugsy-Boo will be spending the weekend here and she can't get enough of my deer jerky.


----------



## turtlebug (May 24, 2011)

Oh and I think I hurt your Baitbro's feelings. 

I went by and played with earlier referenced turkey gun.... NO! 


Beauty is in the eye of the beer-holder and apparently he'd had a few when he saw that 1187.     


Told him to have at it but don't buy it for me, buy it because HE wants it.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> beer for the sciences
> vodka for math
> whiskey for literature
> moonshine for final exams
> It always worked for me.


Make sure you don't get them confused. I used whiskey for Algebra II and flunked that class in high school. 


turtlebug said:


>





turtlebug said:


> Oh and I think I hurt your Baitbro's feelings.
> 
> I went by and played with earlier referenced turkey gun.... NO!
> 
> ...



Well, yeah. There is that too. I know hom much ERD likes it, so i thought i'd make a batch since i haven't in quite a while. 
If i didn't already have a Supermag, i'd prolly jump all over that gun, but thats just me. I've always liked my Remington and Beretta shotguns.


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> We ain't wastin away, we're drivelin!  How you been?



Hey Bama and Keebs!  Right after I posted earlier, I realized it was Tuesday and I had to leave at 3 to pick up my nephew.  I had to bolt out the door.


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Afraid to post much anymore.  Im on the short list and have a target on my back.    but no worries, when they take the final kill shot, i'll be back. Me and ol red will be teammates.



Admit it... you heard I was back and couldn't stay away.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know why ya'll don't make your own. It's not hard and once you start, you'll never look back!


 It would never be like "yours"
 Time to hit the clock!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 24, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Admit it... you heard I was back and couldn't stay away.



Well..... Alright, your right! I couldnt resist me some fitfabandfreshalicious.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Admit it... you heard I was back and couldn't stay away.



That's why I'm hear..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hey Bama and Keebs!  Right after I posted earlier, I realized it was Tuesday and I had to leave at 3 to pick up my nephew.  I had to bolt out the door.



It is Tuesday?   

Been that all day I guess.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2011)

Bubbette and Jenny-fer are going to a church "girls night out" at House of China. Reckon i'll just get her to bring me a take-out.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 24, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is Tuesday?
> 
> Been that all day I guess.



  All day so far Gobbler!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette and Jenny-fer are going to a church "girls night out" at House of China. Reckon i'll just get her to bring me a take-out.



Diller Chow Mein



boneboy96 said:


> All day so far Gobbler!



I think the first part of today was still Monday.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2011)

Fried Crappy!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Fried Crappy!!!



It is hot out there...............OH!!!! You meant the fish!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It is hot out there...............OH!!!! You meant the fish!!!



 

I'm more like toast  but yeah


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm more like toast  but yeah



I think my 30 spf sunscreen got burned today...


----------



## killa86 (May 24, 2011)

im with ya i think my crazy farmers tan got a sunburn today i didnt think i could get no darker but i wuz wrong. hey errrybody. howz life with the nose touching piggy drivelers association.

anybody sides me find it odd that the booty shooter herself started this thread


----------



## killa86 (May 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Fried Crappy!!!



i loves crappy. the only thing even close in the fish world is grouper cheek. it takes less to make more of it.


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 24, 2011)

Gotta sick dog again.
 I see Killa86 is still using part of my quote as a sig line!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2011)

I gotta quit going to the hog forum! They got me wanting to pour burnt diesel fuel and nestle chocolate syrup all over the pig farm!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I gotta quit going to the hog forum! They got me wanting to pour burnt diesel fuel and nestle chocolate syrup all over the pig farm!



Don't know about the burnt diesel fuel, but I can think of several creative uses for Nestle chocolate syrup...


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I gotta quit going to the hog forum! They got me wanting to pour burnt diesel fuel and nestle chocolate syrup all over the pig farm!



Dang waste of chocolate syrup I tell ya.


----------



## killa86 (May 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't know about the burnt diesel fuel, but I can think of several creative uses for Nestle chocolate syrup...



is this still about pigs


----------



## turtlebug (May 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I gotta quit going to the hog forum! They got me wanting to pour burnt diesel fuel and nestle chocolate syrup all over the pig farm!



You and Bait gonna wrassle in it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2011)

killa86 said:


> is this still about pigs



Piggies maybe..


----------



## killa86 (May 24, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Gotta sick dog again.
> I see Killa86 is still using part of my quote as a sig line!



Fixed it for you. Check out the new one. He's still mad at me. Guess I should have took my own advice. Beware of the hatchet


----------



## killa86 (May 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Piggies maybe..



Hawgs


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You and Bait gonna wrassle in it?





I'm trying to increase your number of targets! 
Besides, if things go like i hope this weekend, we'll be too busy tracking dead pigs for any shenanigans.


----------



## killa86 (May 24, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You and Bait gonna wrassle in it?



Can i watch


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2011)

killa86 said:


> Can i watch



nothing to see here, move along.....


----------



## turtlebug (May 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm trying to increase your number of targets!
> Besides, if things go like i hope this weekend, we'll be too busy tracking dead pigs for any shenanigans.



Well I just got gutpunched.  

Just saw where BPS shipped my overalls FedEx Smart Post which means the USPS will finish delivery and the expected delivery date is Saturday.    

For what I paid for delivery. Johnny Morris should hand deliver them tonight.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2011)

Uhh, I`m not mad at anybody.


----------



## turtlebug (May 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Uhh, I`m not mad at anybody.



That's cause you didn't order camo overalls from BPS.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well I just got gutpunched.
> 
> Just saw where BPS shipped my overalls FedEx Smart Post which means the USPS will finish delivery and the expected delivery date is Saturday.
> 
> For what I paid for delivery. Johnny Morris should hand deliver them tonight.


How many times we got to tell you, the stoopid pigs are about blind! 
They really don't care if you are color co-ordinated! 
uh oh...



Nicodemus said:


> Uhh, I`m not mad at anybody.



Wanna be? Need a list of names?


----------



## turtlebug (May 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> How many times we got to tell you, the stoopid pigs are about blind!
> They really don't care if you are color co-ordinated!
> uh oh...
> 
> ...




It ain't about being coordinated.   

It's about being COMFY!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think my 30 spf sunscreen got burned today...




wasnt wearin any....lookin to see if my feets are polk-a-dotted.



killa86 said:


> i loves crappy. the only thing even close in the fish world is grouper cheek. it takes less to make more of it.



Yessir, love Grouper too



rhbama3 said:


> I gotta quit going to the hog forum! They got me wanting to pour burnt diesel fuel and nestle chocolate syrup all over the pig farm!



I'm like Mig, still tryin to figure out the _Burnt_ diesel fuel and the waste of good chocolate



Nicodemus said:


> Uhh, I`m not mad at anybody.



You need somebody??? I'll see if I can  somebody up fer ya


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2011)

Nah, I`m the kinder gentler one, remember.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, I`m the kinder gentler one, remember.



That guinea at WARII would beg to differ. If he was still alive that is.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That guinea at WARII would beg to differ. If he was still alive that is.





Guineas are not allowed any mercy.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, I`m the kinder gentler one, remember.




Nicodemus 
*the Kinder, Gentler, * BOUNCER


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2011)

He`s in a better place now...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> He`s in a better place now...




From the looks of it, erybody was already full, what'd y'all need anudder one for???


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> He`s in a better place now...



Feathers divided between Sugar Valley and Leesburg, and carcass was probably coyote poo before daylight. Thats guinea heaven?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> From the looks of it, erybody was already full, what'd y'all need anudder one for???





Robert needed feathers for crappie jugs. The guinea donated his.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> From the looks of it, erybody was already full, what'd y'all need anudder one for???



Me and bitteroot wanted the feathers for fly and jig tying. That guinea went down swinging though! Okay, more like flopping, but he almost made it. Well... no, not really.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert needed feathers for crappie jugs. The guinea donated his.



Hmmmmm....I got a few jigs from pooki.....uh...Rob, maybe I got some of that guinea


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmm....I got a few jigs from pooki.....uh...Rob, maybe I got some of that guinea





If they have guinea feathers on em, that`s them. I have some of them too. Caught fish on em.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Me and bitteroot wanted the feathers for fly and jig tying. That guinea went down swinging though! Okay, more like flopping, but he almost made it. Well... no, not really.



That guinea don't look too happy in that pic!!!



Nicodemus said:


> If they have guinea feathers on em, that`s them. I have some of them too. Caught fish on em.



Yessir, I believe that's them....I have also!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2011)

For those of you who never heard the story of the guinea at WAR2: After SecondSeason and Satchmo got hitched( while listening to guinea's sqwaukin' in the woods) the victim was thrown onto the trading blanket and comedy and chaos ensued. 
From a great moment in forum history, i present........
Death of a Guinea...
it died a glorious death! After avoiding a neck wringing, it flew up into a tree. It then danced with some .22 cal anti- guinea fire. After a flu-flu ground to guinea missile( fired by AL33) bounced off it's chest, it climbed another few feet up. A second flu-flu brought it down. Nanner peeler( tuffdawgs boy) immediately sent a friend request to said Guinea, but Nic went behind the tent with the bird and banned him with his mod powers.
The Guinea has gone statewide. half his feathers are in Sugar Valley, the other half are in Albany, and a coyote in Musella is tryin to conjure the Guinea's carcass even as we type!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2011)

For the final moments it was still with us, imagine a sacrificial victim on Mayan alter under the Central American hot sun. With the knife poised overhead...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> For those of you who never heard the story of the guinea at WAR2: After SecondSeason and Satchmo got hitched( while listening to guinea's sqwaukin' in the woods) the victim was thrown onto the trading blanket and comedy and chaos ensued.
> From a great moment in forum history, i present........
> Death of a Guinea...
> it died a glorious death! After avoiding a neck wringing, it flew up into a tree. It then danced with some .22 cal anti- guinea fire. After a flu-flu ground to guinea missile( fired by AL33) bounced off it's chest, it climbed another few feet up. A second flu-flu brought it down. Nanner peeler( tuffdawgs boy) immediately sent a friend request to said Guinea, but Nic went behind the tent with the bird and banned him with his mod powers.
> The Guinea has gone statewide. half his feathers are in Sugar Valley, the other half are in Albany, and a coyote in Musella is tryin to conjure the Guinea's carcass even as we type!



Wish I could have witnessed that!!!


----------



## Seth carter (May 24, 2011)

sunburn!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> For those of you who never heard the story of the guinea at WAR2: After SecondSeason and Satchmo got hitched( while listening to guinea's sqwaukin' in the woods) the victim was thrown onto the trading blanket and comedy and chaos ensued.
> From a great moment in forum history, i present........
> Death of a Guinea...
> it died a glorious death! After avoiding a neck wringing, it flew up into a tree. It then danced with some .22 cal anti- guinea fire. After a flu-flu ground to guinea missile( fired by AL33) bounced off it's chest, it climbed another few feet up. A second flu-flu brought it down. Nanner peeler( tuffdawgs boy) immediately sent a friend request to said Guinea, but Nic went behind the tent with the bird and banned him with his mod powers.
> The Guinea has gone statewide. half his feathers are in Sugar Valley, the other half are in Albany, and a coyote in Musella is tryin to conjure the Guinea's carcass even as we type!


I have a few jigs made from said Guinea's feathers as well!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I have a few jigs made from said Guinea's feathers as well!!



Everytime I go to use one, it tries to fly off


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Everytime I go to use one, it tries to fly off





Stick it with your pocketknife.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Stick it with your pocketknife.



How hard did you stab it? All i saw was an explosion of feathers from behind the tent!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> How hard did you stab it? All i saw was an explosion of feathers from behind the tent!





Just went in under the breast bone and gave it a twist. One time.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Stick it with your pocketknife.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2011)

J-man ate the last TWO slices of Coconut Cream Pie so I had to settle for a couple slices of Lemon Bar, dusted witth powdered sugar


----------



## turtlebug (May 24, 2011)

Showered and tanned.  


Now let's see how many streaks I end up with and how black my elbows are in the morning.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Showered and tanned.
> 
> 
> Now let's see how many streaks I end up with and how black my elbows are in the morning.




You decide to go with a tan instead of a face net?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2011)

I got to crash. Night, ya'll!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Showered and tanned.
> 
> 
> Now let's see how many streaks I end up with and how black my elbows are in the morning.




Tanned, streaked, and some black mixed in.....sounds like a good camo pattern


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I got to crash. Night, ya'll!



10-4, Good night Bammer!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> J-man ate the last TWO slices of Coconut Cream Pie so I had to settle for a couple slices of Lemon Bar, dusted witth powdered sugar



Oreo no bake pie


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Oreo no bake pie



 You sposed to smash it


----------



## SnowHunter (May 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You sposed to smash it



Yup..tastes better


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup..tastes better




Makes sense...they beenN grapes fer a long time

Welp...was out in the Sun too long today, reckon I'm gonna call it.

Night Schmoo If ya still here.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 24, 2011)

G'night Folks!!........Been trying to stay up, and hear from a friend N.E, of Dallas Texas......Can't hold my eyes open any longer!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 25, 2011)

morning folks....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks....



morning jm

coffee anyone?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 25, 2011)

Just a note to you drivelers out there............

It is already HAWT outside this morning because I am sweating like a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs after completing my morning walk.

For you guys, you might consider wearing just a jockey-strap and flip flops today.  And for you ladies, you might consider wearing a polka-dotted thong today as you try to keep cool.    

Oh my, summer sure got here early this year.


----------



## jmfauver (May 25, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm
> 
> coffee anyone?



morning gobble


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 25, 2011)

Well its my last day of work til next tuesday.  Top of the mornin to all my fine woodyites!


----------



## jmfauver (May 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well its my last day of work til next tuesday.  Top of the mornin to all my fine woodyites!



you better get packed!! Have a safe trip and hopefully I will see you guys at FPG....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well its my last day of work til next tuesday.  Top of the mornin to all my fine woodyites!



Have a fun and safe time away from the salt mine.

Eagle Eye,  I didn't take a walk other than just stepping out into the front yard.   Steamy is correct.


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just a note to you drivelers out there............
> 
> It is already HAWT outside this morning because I am sweating like a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs after completing my morning walk.
> 
> ...


I'll just stay inside with the A/C, tyvm!



jmfauver said:


> morning gobble


 Mornin!


BBQBOSS said:


> Well its my last day of work til next tuesday.  Top of the mornin to all my fine woodyites!


 Looks like you already got a good start on packing............ remember which cooler has the pie???


gobbleinwoods said:


> Have a fun and safe time away from the salt mine.
> 
> Eagle Eye,  I didn't take a walk other than just stepping out into the front yard.   _*Steamy is correct*_.


 Mornin, gobbler!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2011)

Mornin` Keebs, Robert, and everbody.


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Keebs, Robert, and everbody.


 Hi............


----------



## Hankus (May 25, 2011)

Just realised why today is goin so awesome 


The work calender is still on Tuesday


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2011)

Morning, peeps!
Gotta little work to do and then i'm gonna try to make a few runs to the landfill this afternoon.
14 hours later, the deer jerky is done and i need to get it bagged up. Good stuff!


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Just realised why today is goin so awesome
> 
> 
> The work calender is still on Tuesday


You only have one day calenders???



rhbama3 said:


> Morning, peeps!
> Gotta little work to do and then i'm gonna try to make a few runs to the landfill this afternoon.
> 14 hours later, the deer jerky is done and i need to get it bagged up. _*Good stuff!*_


----------



## MoonPie (May 25, 2011)

It's hot. It's humid. It's a work day... Dang, Dang,, Dang it!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll just stay inside with the A/C, tyvm!
> 
> 
> Mornin!
> ...



Yes ma'am, its in the white cooler. 

The sad thing is, i really am taking red, orange, blue, white and tan coolers.


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well..... Alright, your right! I couldnt resist me some fitfabandfreshalicious.



See, I knew it all along!


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> It's hot. It's humid. It's a work day... Dang, Dang,, Dang it!


 Open the freezer door, it helps........... 


BBQBOSS said:


> Yes ma'am, its in the white cooler.
> 
> The sad thing is, i really am taking red, orange, blue, white and tan coolers.


 When I saw Jess had posted that, I KNEW it had to be true!


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 25, 2011)

Morning Folks!  We are half way there!  Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 25, 2011)

Hi


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2011)

Off to the eye doctor again. I`ve about had it with dadgum doctors. About ready to take a runnin` fit. And that won`t be purty.


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Folks!  We are half way there!  Hope everyone has a great day!


 You too!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi


 Hellloooo der!


Nicodemus said:


> Off to the eye doctor again. I`ve about had it with dadgum doctors. _*About ready to take a runnin` fit*_. And that won`t be purty.


 Be careful when & where ya do that!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Be careful when & where ya do that!



I've been told that before


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nicodemus
> *the Kinder, Gentler, * BOUNCER


That would be a good sig line



Nicodemus said:


> He`s in a better place now...


Looks like he choked his Guinea


BBQBOSS said:


> Well its my last day of work til next tuesday.  Top of the mornin to all my fine woodyites!


 i have to work till friday



jmfauver said:


> morning gobble


Morning


gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm
> 
> coffee anyone?


Morning



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just a note to you drivelers out there............
> 
> It is already HAWT outside this morning because I am sweating like a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs after completing my morning walk.
> 
> ...


Morning


rhbama3 said:


> Morning, peeps!
> Gotta little work to do and then i'm gonna try to make a few runs to the landfill this afternoon.
> 14 hours later, the deer jerky is done and i need to get it bagged up. Good stuff!


Mmmmmmmm, jerkyy


Keebs said:


> Open the freezer door, it helps...........
> 
> When I saw Jess had posted that, I KNEW it had to be true!



Morning honey


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I've been told that before


And I can 'near 'bout guarentee it weren't the same situation as Nic's!



mudracing101 said:


> That would be a good sig lineLooks like he choked his Guinea i have to work till friday
> MorningMorningMorningMmmmmmmm, jerkyyMorning honey


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


you back to eating that stuff again?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you back to eating that stuff again?!?!



No , i just wanted to see if my new sig line was working


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> And I can 'near 'bout guarentee it weren't the same situation as Nic's!



I've actually been behavin.


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> No , i just wanted to see if my new sig line was working





Workin2Hunt said:


> I've actually been behavin.


----------



## Hankus (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You only have one day calenders???



This one is one of the tear off ones that just shows one day at a time 

And its still on Tuesday  I'm startin to feel like it really won't end


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Whut...you don't believe it.


----------



## Hankus (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you back to eating that stuff again?!?!



Yes.............wait you weren't talkin to me was ya


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

Hankus said:


> This one is one of the tear off ones that just shows one day at a time
> 
> And its still on Tuesday  I'm startin to feel like it really won't end


well tear all of them off and just show Friday!!  Problem solved! YW!



Workin2Hunt said:


> Whut...you don't believe it.


 sorry, couldn't help it.........  picturing you "behaving" sorry, it juss ain't happin'! 


Hankus said:


> Yes.............wait you weren't talkin to me was ya


Uuuuuhhh, no, not unless you changed your name & moved to Tifton..............


----------



## Hankus (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> well tear all of them off and just show Friday!!  Problem solved! YW!
> 
> 
> sorry, couldn't help it.........  picturing you "behaving" sorry, it juss ain't happin'!
> ...



Not yet but the feds may make me if I don't be on my best behavior


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 25, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm Pig Candy


----------



## david w. (May 25, 2011)

Evenin/mornin folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I've actually been behavin.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 25, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Whut...you don't believe it.





Hooked On Quack said:


>



Do tell!

What's up David


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm Pig Candy


I want some toooo!!!!



david w. said:


> Evenin/mornin folks.


 Hi..............


Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## david w. (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I want some toooo!!!!
> 
> 
> Hi..............



HIiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrrrr!!  Gotta go to a funeral, hope my suit still fits.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr!! hope my suit still fits.



Doubt it!!


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

david w. said:


> HIiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....


Got moved yet?? 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr!!  Gotta go to a funeral, hope my suit still fits.


Need me to make alterations................ 


Workin2Hunt said:


> Doubt it!!


 Does yours???


----------



## david w. (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Got moved yet??
> 
> Need me to make alterations................
> 
> Does yours???



NO.
They sold it before i could come and look at it.


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

david w. said:


> NO.
> They sold it before i could come and look at it.


 dang, that ain't right!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm Pig Candy


----------



## david w. (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> dang, that ain't right!



I know..They told me to come look at it monday,I called them that morning and they said,We alread sold it.Idgits..


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


>


 You gonna have any way to send me some caaaandy???


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

david w. said:


> I know..They told me to come look at it monday,I called them that morning and they said,We alread sold it.Idgits..


That just means it weren't the place for you............ now git back to looking .............. need help??


----------



## david w. (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That just means it weren't the place for you............ now git back to looking .............. need help??



Sure.

Im just gonna move in with you..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


>


Your trying to woooo Court again 


Keebs said:


> You gonna have any way to send me some caaaandy???



Ask matt about sending me home with just one piece of pig candy.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You gonna have any way to send me some caaaandy???



You want some candy lil girl???


----------



## david w. (May 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> You want some candy lil girl???


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Your trying to woooo Court again
> 
> 
> Ask matt about sending me home with just one piece of pig candy.



I done "woooo'd" her.  Baby due in a month.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I done "woooo'd" her.  Baby due in a month.


----------



## bigox911 (May 25, 2011)

Man thinking about the weekend vittles just makes this steamer taste worse than it already does 



BBQBOSS said:


> I done "woooo'd" her.  Baby due in a month.






threeleggedpigmy said:


>


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

david w. said:


> Sure.
> 
> Im just gonna move in with you..






threeleggedpigmy said:


> Your trying to woooo Court again
> 
> 
> Ask matt about sending me home with just one piece of pig candy.


 he ain't too bright, is he??


BBQBOSS said:


> You want some candy lil girl???


Yessir!!


BBQBOSS said:


> I done "woooo'd" her.  Baby due in a month.





threeleggedpigmy said:


>





http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=622331


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> he ain't too bright, is he??
> 
> Yessir!!
> 
> ...




Where is the Ambassdeer when you need him?  Wait she married.


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Where is the Ambassdeer when you need him?  Wait she married.


 like to some that would matter????  if she really is.............


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> like to some that would matter????  if she really is.............



true dat


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

And the leader of the pack isssss.............. 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6021320&postcount=4


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> he ain't too bright, is he??
> 
> Yessir!!
> 
> ...



Well hello little lady.  Wonder if she wants some quaalud..... Ummmm... Candy?


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well hello little lady.  Wonder if she wants some quaalud..... Ummmm... Candy?


 she might.............. go ask her...........


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

Johnny on the spot! 
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6021339&postcount=6


----------



## david w. (May 25, 2011)

Fresh meat....


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

david w. said:


> Fresh meat....


 cheater!!!
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6021347&postcount=7


----------



## david w. (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> cheater!!!
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6021347&postcount=7



What?..I just said hello.....

Im still yo stawker.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> like to some that would matter????  if she really is.............a SHE!



There...fixed it for ya!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2011)

hhmmmm


----------



## david w. (May 25, 2011)

Dang it....MArried...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 25, 2011)

david w. said:


> Dang it....Experienced...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2011)

david w. said:


> Dang it....MArried...



Me too


----------



## david w. (May 25, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


>




YOu aint right.


----------



## david w. (May 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Me too


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

david w. said:


> What?..I just said hello.....
> _*
> Im still yo stawker*_.





boneboy96 said:


> There...fixed it for ya!





mudracing101 said:


> hhmmmm





david w. said:


> Dang it....MArried...


_supposedly_..........


boneboy96 said:


>





david w. said:


> YOu aint right.


 you just now figgurin THAT out?!?!?!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _supposedly_..........
> 
> 
> 
> you just now figgurin THAT out?!?!?!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 25, 2011)

Lunch is over, now it's nap time.


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Lunch is over, now it's nap time.


 has Bama hijacked your account???


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2011)

I ate too much for lunch today my self, almost time for a nap.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I ate too much for lunch today my self, almost time for a nap.





Nice sigline.


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I ate too much for lunch today my self, almost time for a nap.





Nicodemus said:


> Nice sigline.


 well, what the eye doc have to say??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I ate too much for lunch today my self, almost time for a nap.





Nicodemus said:


> Nice sigline.



More of a motto


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> well, what the eye doc have to say??



Didn`t like the way I removed the contact from my left eye, but sisnce I didn`t tear the eyeball out, it was okay, just once. Astigmatism and whatever the other problem with my eyes, Lasik won`t fix. So, I`m stuck with glasses, looks like.


Dadgummit.  




threeleggedpigmy said:


> More of a motto





Thank you, thank you very much!


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> More of a motto


 I see yours has changed..................


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> has Bama hijacked your account???



Not yet...I'm gonna have to call the IT department cuz I cant effectively surf Woody's with their server being so slow.


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Not yet...I'm gonna have to call the IT department cuz I cant effectively surf Woody's with their server being so slow.


Just give Savage a holler, he'll fix it, he can fix ANYTHING!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Didn`t like the way I removed the contact from my left eye, but sisnce I didn`t tear the eyeball out, it was okay, just once. Astigmatism and whatever the other problem with my eyes, Lasik won`t fix. So, I`m stuck with glasses, looks like.
> 
> 
> Dadgummit.
> ...


Anytime Brother Nic 


Keebs said:


> I see yours has changed..................



I should  probably add a few more days being on Thomas time and all.


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Didn`t like the way I removed the contact from my left eye, but sisnce I didn`t tear the eyeball out, it was okay, just once. Astigmatism and whatever the other problem with my eyes, Lasik won`t fix. So, I`m stuck with glasses, looks like.
> 
> Dadgummit.
> Thank you, thank you very much!


There is a thing called "2nd Opinion" - I have astigmatism in both eyes,  was told I was a candidate...........  and possibly another TYPE  of contacts would have been better for you............


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> There is a thing called "2nd Opinion" - I have astigmatism in both eyes,  was told I was a candidate...........  and possibly another TYPE  of contacts would have been better for you............





That one episode with them contacts broke me from suckin` eggs. I`ll stick with glasses.


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Anytime Brother Nic
> 
> 
> I should proably add a few more days being on Thomas time and all.


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That one episode with them contacts broke me from suckin` eggs. I`ll stick with glasses.


 you didn't have the right teacher..............


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2011)

thought i'd drop in while i wait on my pizza to finish cooking. I don't think i could have picked a worse day to haul loads to the landfill....


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> thought i'd drop in while i wait on my pizza to finish cooking. I don't think i could have picked a worse day to haul loads to the landfill....


Any day so far wasn't/isn't fit for it!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2011)

WoooHoooo....finally upgraded to HD and DVR!!! Bout time.....now I gotta learn how to use these new remotes

Happy Hump Day!!!!



Oh yeah...prayers for all the Tornado victims everywhere


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 25, 2011)

Another fly by to say Hey!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> WoooHoooo....finally upgraded to HD and DVR!!! Bout time.....now I gotta learn how to use these new remotes
> 
> Happy Hump Day!!!!
> 
> ...


x2


fitfabandfree said:


> Another fly by to say Hey!


Who is the new Girl,oke:    Howdy Fit


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> WoooHoooo....finally upgraded to HD and DVR!!! Bout time.....now I gotta learn how to use these new remotes
> 
> Happy Hump Day!!!!
> 
> ...


Yep!


----------



## david w. (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _supposedly_..........
> 
> 
> 
> you just now figgurin THAT out?!?!?!




What?Ima slow learner...


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

david w. said:


> What?Ima slow learner...


That'sokay!


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> x2
> 
> Who is the new Girl,oke:    Howdy Fit



Hiya!


----------



## david w. (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That'sokay!



Me likey...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 25, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Another fly by to say Hey!



Wazzzzzzupppp triple F!~


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 25, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Wazzzzzzupppp triple F!~



Just working as usual!  I am down to the final hour countdown.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Another fly by to say Hey!



Hey FFF....


----------



## boneboy96 (May 25, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Just working as usual!  I am down to the final hour countdown.



5 1/2 more for me!


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey FFF....



Hey JC!  Enjoying your day?


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 25, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> 5 1/2 more for me!



Ewwww....  I'm sorry bones!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hey JC!  Enjoying your day?



Yes'm.....spent all morning with the Dish Network installer upgrading my service To HDTV and DVR, finally. I was getting obsolete


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2011)

okay, i'm heading out into the furnace. see ya'll later!


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes'm.....spent all morning with the Dish Network installer upgrading my service To HDTV and DVR, finally. I was getting obsolete



Upgrades are great, and a little aggravating all at the same time!  Glad I have teens to help with the technical stuff.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice sigline.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, i'm heading out into the furnace. see ya'll later!



Think i'll stay in the ac and just read about it


----------



## MoonPie (May 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> WoooHoooo....finally upgraded to HD and DVR!!! Bout time.....now I gotta learn how to use these new remotes
> 
> Happy Hump Day!!!!



If all else fails you can always read the directions


----------



## SnowHunter (May 25, 2011)

Ahhhh AC feels gooood  

Heya Drivelers!  Hows yall doin?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> If all else fails you can always read the directions



   


I thought drivelers were sposed to be idjits dat did'n make no sense


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Ahhhh AC feels gooood
> 
> Heya Drivelers!  Hows yall doin?




 Soakin it up, hows bout you, schmoo???


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Ahhhh AC feels gooood
> 
> Heya Drivelers!  Hows yall doin?



Ahhhh dont it though


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Ahhhh AC feels gooood
> 
> Heya Drivelers!  Hows yall doin?


 Hiya Sista............... git that garden in yet??



Jeff C. said:


> I thought drivelers were sposed to be idjits dat did'n make no sense


 Occasionally a "bright spot" shines thru................


----------



## slip (May 25, 2011)

Gawd reckon its normal to not even be able to eat canned peaches 48 hours out?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Sista............... git that garden in yet??
> 
> 
> Occasionally a "bright spot" shines thru................




Hey....wass dat light comin yonder??


----------



## SnowHunter (May 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Soakin it up, hows bout you, schmoo???


Me too  Hi Shmoo! 


mudracing101 said:


> Ahhhh dont it though


  oh yeah!!!!



Keebs said:


> Hiya Sista............... git that garden in yet??
> 
> 
> Occasionally a "bright spot" shines thru................


   Thinking by flashlight tonight.. after the last few days fiasco with tractor tires and flatbed blowouts, we didn't get it in   


slip said:


> Gawd reckon its normal to not even be able to eat canned peaches 48 hours out?


Yup...Had mine for 5 yrs, ahh them days sucked! Ice cream!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Me too  Hi Shmoo!
> oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




OOOPS!!! 

Tell Na I said Hello, and hug dem little 'rascals' fer me


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2011)

slip said:


> Gawd reckon its normal to not even be able to eat canned peaches 48 hours out?



You ain't gotta eat em.....just swaller em whole


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

slip said:


> Gawd reckon its normal to not even be able to eat canned peaches 48 hours out?


Think "oysters"............ cut'em small & let'em slide!



SnowHunter said:


> Thinking by flashlight tonight.. after the last few days fiasco with tractor tires and flatbed blowouts, we didn't get it in
> Yup...Had mine for 5 yrs, ahh them days sucked! Ice cream!


You'll get it!!  I picked 3 fresh baby squash the other day, I couldn't wait no longer!!


Jeff C. said:


> You ain't gotta eat em.....just swaller em whole


Question.................. if ya swaller them, ain't that eating them???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Think "oysters"............ cut'em small & let'em slide!
> 
> 
> You'll get it!!  I picked 3 fresh baby squash the other day, I couldn't wait no longer!!
> ...



Not necessarily....


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Not necessarily....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Think "oysters"............ cut'em small & let'em slide!
> 
> 
> You'll get it!!  I picked 3 fresh baby squash the other day, I couldn't wait no longer!!
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Not necessarily....





Keebs said:


>


Where's Quack, this could get ugly Quick


----------



## david w. (May 25, 2011)

A manwich and tots,Thats for supper....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


>




Not necessarily


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2011)

david w. said:


> A manwich and tots,Thats for supper....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Where's Quack, this could get ugly Quick




What?? that ain't fast enough for ya???


----------



## slip (May 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Where's Quack, this could get ugly Quick


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2011)

Is there anything better than a peach slurpee on a hot day? That thing was so good i froze my phrenic nerve. Couldn't swallow for a couple of minutes!


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Where's Quack, this could get ugly Quick


naaaww, he'd have too much fun............


Jeff C. said:


> Not necessarily





slip said:


>


 whut you  about?  'sides, you can't have no  yet!



rhbama3 said:


> Is there anything better than a peach slurpee on a hot day? That thing was so good i froze my phrenic nerve. Couldn't swallow for a couple of minutes!


 Home made, fresh?!??!  AND jerky?!?!? ~groan~ you killin me, bubba!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Is there anything better than a peach slurpee on a hot day? That thing was so good i froze my phrenic nerve. Couldn't swallow for a couple of minutes!



yeah, i hate it when i freeze my phrenic nerve.


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> yeah, i hate it when i freeze my phrenic nerve.


You have a history of doing this??


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You have a history of doing this??



 I'm gonna duck out on that one , bye ya'll , im out


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Is there anything better than a peach slurpee on a hot day? That thing was so good i froze my phrenic nerve. Couldn't swallow for a couple of minutes!



It's posts like these that actually make me glad this is a 'G' rated forum..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Is there anything better than a peach slurpee on a hot day? That thing was so good i froze my phrenic nerve. Couldn't swallow for a couple of minutes!





mudracing101 said:


> yeah, i hate it when i freeze my phrenic nerve.





Keebs said:


> You have a history of doing this??





Well it has been a few years since I heard anything about a phrenic nerve.  I guess that you might be OK if you just freeze it a little BUT trust me when your phrenic is damaged during surgery and caused your diaphragm to be paralyzed, it is NOT any fun.  It happened to my late wife and she was dependent on oxygen from that point forward for the next 5 1/2 years until she died.  I didn't know that you could "freeze it" as such and I know that you wouldn't want to permanently damage it.

That oxygen concentrator sure took a long time to get used to the sounds of its bells and whistles making crazy noises 24/7.  (It sounded like an 18-wheeler continuously starting and stopping).  

The part about the ice cream sure sounds good though.  I can't wait until Blue Bell comes back out with their "Peach" flavor this season.  It is the best of the Best !!


----------



## turtlebug (May 25, 2011)

Stranded at Publix with groceries and a dead battery.

I sooooooo love my life.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Stranded at Publix with groceries and a dead battery.
> 
> I sooooooo love my life.



Wobert Woo has rubbed off on you.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Stranded at Publix with groceries and a dead battery.
> 
> I sooooooo love my life.



I hope that help is on the way and SOON.  I also hope that you don't have any of that Ice Cream that we were just talking about either.


----------



## david w. (May 25, 2011)

Attention.Messican



Are we gonna get any rough stuff tomorrow night and friday?Thanks.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well it has been a few years since I heard anything about a phrenic nerve.  I guess that you might be OK if you just freeze it a little BUT trust me when your phrenic is damaged during surgery and caused your diaphragm to be paralyzed, it is NOT any fun.  It happened to my late wife and she was dependent on oxygen from that point forward for the next 5 1/2 years until she died.  I didn't know that you could "freeze it" as such and I know that you wouldn't want to permanently damage it.
> 
> That oxygen concentrator sure took a long time to get used to the sounds of its bells and whistles making crazy noises 24/7.  (It sounded like an 18-wheeler continuously starting and stopping).
> 
> The part about the ice cream sure sounds good though.  I can't wait until Blue Bell comes back out with their "Peach" flavor this season.  It is the best of the Best !!


Sorry, Eagle eye. It was an exaggeration after chugging half a slurpee. We use phrenic nerve protectors under the heart to keep the iced saline from causing any damage. 


turtlebug said:


> Stranded at Publix with groceries and a dead battery.
> 
> I sooooooo love my life.


Oh No!!!!! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wobert Woo has rubbed off on you.


You say that like its a bad thing.... 

your right. 


david w. said:


> Attention.Messican
> 
> 
> 
> Are we gonna get any rough stuff tomorrow night and friday?Thanks.



attention, gringo. No precipitation in the forecast  till the next time it rains.


----------



## david w. (May 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, Eagle eye. It was an exaggeration after chugging half a slurpee. We use phrenic nerve protectors under the heart to keep the iced saline from causing any damage.
> 
> Oh No!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2011)

david w. said:


> Attention.Messican
> 
> 
> 
> Are we gonna get any rough stuff tomorrow night and friday?Thanks.



Dooood!!! It is so dry down here in Albeeny that if it rained 4" in one hour it would soak in and be a dust bowl within an hour...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> attention, gringo. No precipitation in the forecast  till the next time it rains.







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dooood!!! It is so dry down here in Albeeny that if it rained 4" in one hour it would soak in and be a dust bowl within an hour...





It`s a real killer ain`t it.  

We`ll get together with you next week, Hugh.


----------



## turtlebug (May 25, 2011)

I quit. 

Hermitdom looks good right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s a real killer ain`t it.
> 
> We`ll get together with you next week, Hugh.



Sounds awesome Nic. Look forward to it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, Eagle eye. It was an exaggeration after chugging half a slurpee. We use phrenic nerve protectors under the heart to keep the iced saline from causing any damage.
> 
> Bama, no problem.  I get "brain freeze" most every time that I eat ice cream.   It was just ironic that this was the first time in several years since I had even heard that terminology again.  I just never thought of it being mentioned while talking about good ole ice cream.  I think that it is time for an ice cream break right about now.


----------



## turtlebug (May 25, 2011)

Of course, according to Bait, it's my fault somehow. 

ERD rescued me, car at Publix waiting on Fishbait to DO SOMETHING! 

I'm officially on strike until my car is running again. Hope no one is too hungry.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2011)

Today`s lesson-do not attack your youngun` when he comes in from workin` in the hot sun all day. Especially, don`t bite him on the shoulder. I need a severe teeth cleanin` now!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Today`s lesson-do not attack your youngun` when he comes in from workin` in the hot sun all day. Especially, don`t bite him on the shoulder. I need a severe teeth cleanin` now!



So that's what the FB post about huntin Sasquatch is all about!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So that's what the FB post about huntin Sasquatch is all about!!!





Yep!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Today`s lesson-do not attack your youngun` when he comes in from workin` in the hot sun all day. Especially, don`t bite him on the shoulder. I need a severe teeth cleanin` now!



You better gargle with bleach! You know where dat boy works!


----------



## turtlebug (May 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You better gargle with bleach! You know where dat boy works!



Quit makin funnies. 

I'm having a crisis.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Quit makin funnies.
> 
> I'm having a crisis.



No worries, Dear. Fishbait-bro will take care of everything!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2011)

Highhhhhhhhh!@!!!!


----------



## MoonPie (May 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Is there anything better than a peach slurpee on a hot day? That thing was so good i froze my phrenic nerve. Couldn't swallow for a couple of minutes!



Phemnic nerve


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You better gargle with bleach! You know where dat boy works!



Will do!!!   



turtlebug said:


> Quit makin funnies.
> 
> I'm having a crisis.





Funnies?? Crisis?? I might have just contracted epizooootic yellow Mongolian jumpin` germ runfor the hills diptherian south albany cooties ain`t gonna see daylight tomorrow certain death, and you are worried about groceries and a dead battry???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Will do!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Dontcha know that a "Turtle Bug" crisis over rules ALL other crisis . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dontcha know that a "Turtle Bug" crisis over rules ALL other crisis . . .





But my crisis is more deadly than yours was even!!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No worries, Dear. Fishbait-bro will take care of everything!



Not without swearing I tore it up on purpose. 




Nicodemus said:


> Will do!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whatever that virus/bacteria/fairytale is that you infected YOURSELF with ain't worrying me a bit.  Better be more worried about making sure Klem's rabies shots are up to date.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Not without swearing I tore it up on purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Don`t`cha love me no more???


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Highhhhhhhhh!@!!!!


Looooowwww!!!!
Quit telling my wife to ruin my power naps, you big goober!!! 


MoonPie said:


> Phemnic nerve



Phrenic nerve, MP. It's a nerve bundle that starts in your cervical spine and goes down the spine to the abdominal region. It's major function( as EE444 already mentioned) is causing the diaphram to contract and relax. This is what makes your lungs inflate and deflate. It also has a smaller role in heart rate and swallowing reflexes.


----------



## turtlebug (May 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t`cha love me no more???



Of course  


I just hate car trouble. Especially when I've gotta work out of town tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> But my crisis is more deadly than yours was even!!!






Not too sure about that one bro . . . just settin here having another Colt 45 . . .  feeling a lil kanky . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Looooowwww!!!!
> Quit telling my wife to ruin my power naps, you big goober!!!
> 
> 
> Phrenic nerve, MP. It's a nerve bundle that starts in your cervical spine and goes down the spine to the abdominal region. It's major function( as EE444 already mentioned) is causing the diaphram to contract and relax. This is what makes your lungs inflate and deflate. It also has a smaller role in heart rate and swallowing reflexes.






I just wanted to give ya a thumbs up . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Not without swearing I tore it up on purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you tear up a dead battery?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just wanted to give ya a thumbs up . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Of course
> 
> 
> 
> I just hate car trouble. Especially when I've gotta work out of town tomorrow.




 




Hooked On Quack said:


> Not too sure about that one bro . . . just settin here having another Colt 45 . . .  feeling a lil kanky . . .




  Have one on me!!


----------



## Laneybird (May 25, 2011)

Evening drivelers!    Talk about hot. 2 ovens @ 350 degrees, I think I'll break the 100 mark this summer. Might weigh 98 by fall. Did I mention it's hot! 

Hope the messican brings me some rain soon.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 25, 2011)

Batteries don't do so well in the heat!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Have one on me!!






I owe you one, you SMOKED me in your PM . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I owe you one, you SMOKED me in your PM . . .



speaking of PM's....
Did you get your vehicle back in one piece? What was wrong with it?


----------



## turtlebug (May 25, 2011)

Starter. Fish bait not happy camper.


----------



## david w. (May 25, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Batteries don't do so well in the heat!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Starter. Fish bait not happy camper.



ouch.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I owe you one, you SMOKED me in your PM . . .





That weren`t me!! That was either Robert, Matt, Hugh, or AJ. Uhh, it also might have been Keebs. I begged them with tears in my eyes not to send that to you, but it was to no avail...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2011)

Okay, I thought about it. It was me. That was too good not to claim.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Okay, I thought about it. It was me. That was too good not to claim.



It was also brilliant!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2011)

Ok, skipped breakfast, didn't have time for a fit lunch, so that was a cheesebooger from Mickey D's so I thought I was due a decent Dinner. Went over to Johnny Carino's and tried their Lobster Ravioli.

OMG!!!! That stuff was finom,,,,,,,fenom,,,,,,phino,,,,,,,plate lickin good!!!! In fact, if there hadn't been so many folks sittin around I would have licked that plate clean...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ok, skipped breakfast, didn't have time for a fit lunch, so that was a cheesebooger from Mickey D's so I thought I was due a decent Dinner. Went over to Johnny Carino's and tried their Lobster Ravioli.
> 
> OMG!!!! That stuff was finom,,,,,,,fenom,,,,,,phino,,,,,,,plate lickin good!!!! In fact, if there hadn't been so many folks sittin around I would have licked that plate clean...



wipe plate with finger

lick finger.

problem solved.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ok, skipped breakfast, didn't have time for a fit lunch, so that was a cheesebooger from Mickey D's so I thought I was due a decent Dinner. Went over to Johnny Carino's and tried their Lobster Ravioli.
> 
> OMG!!!! That stuff was finom,,,,,,,fenom,,,,,,phino,,,,,,,plate lickin good!!!! In fact, if there hadn't been so many folks sittin around I would have licked that plate clean...



I love Johnny Carrino's! 
Got mini-me picking up a take=out from El Maya tonight for supper. Bubbette was in the mood for shrimp fajita's. 
Man, the excitement is building. I'm chomping at the bit to get up to the lease and check trailcams for this weekend. Got the x-bow cleaned up and ready to go!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2011)




----------



## turtlebug (May 25, 2011)

New starter installed, car running great. Fishbait a little upset over the lightened state of his wallet but knows time slaying pork with  his Woo will make up for it. 

One more day of work then Friday is clean and pack that morning and leave that afternoon for Casa Bubbette to spend a relaxing weekend chasing piggies and touching noses.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> New starter installed, car running great. Fishbait a little upset over the lightened state of his wallet. . . .



easy come easy go.


----------



## Laneybird (May 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> New starter installed, car running great. Fishbait a little upset over the lightened state of his wallet but knows time slaying pork with  his Woo will make up for it.
> 
> One more day of work then Friday is clean and pack that morning and leave that afternoon for Casa Bubbette to spend a relaxing weekend chasing piggies and touching noses.



Congrats,sorry,good luck,have fun.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> New starter installed, car running great. Fishbait a little upset over the lightened state of his wallet but knows time slaying pork with  his Woo will make up for it.
> 
> One more day of work then Friday is clean and pack that morning and leave that afternoon for Casa Bubbette to spend a relaxing weekend chasing piggies and touching noses.


Glad the car is fixed! You have a safe trip to Waycross. 
If ya'll come up early enough Friday, we can all go check trail camera's together.


----------



## turtlebug (May 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Glad the car is fixed! You have a safe trip to Waycross.
> If ya'll come up early enough Friday, we can all go check trail camera's together.



Looks like Bait is gonna have to work half a day. 

But at least we won't be getting there at midnight. 

Y'all can go check cameras. If I ain't shooting pigs, I'm gonna be working on my Stupid Zombies score.  this iPad is awesome!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Looks like Bait is gonna have to work half a day.
> 
> But at least we won't be getting there at midnight.
> 
> Y'all can go check cameras. If I ain't shooting pigs, I'm gonna be working on my Stupid Zombies score.  this iPad is awesome!



Thanks for letting me and Bait chat tonight. 
Got 3 Ram-cats loaded on the x-bow bolts, just need a victim to skewer one with.


----------



## slip (May 25, 2011)

Miguel, any chance of the storms coming from the west getting bad tomorrow?


----------



## boneboy96 (May 25, 2011)

Hey all...just floating on by.   Niters!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2011)

I'm heading to bed. Night ya'll!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2011)

Was in bed, can't sleep.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2011)

Okay up for good and coffee is brewing.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 26, 2011)

Good Morning Drivelers.

Gobblin, I swear that you must never sleep.

I hope that all of you stay cool and hydrated today cause I sure don't want to see your name on that obituary list.  Time for me to get my walking exercise done.  Later....


----------



## deerehauler (May 26, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Was in bed, can't sleep.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Okay up for good and coffee is brewing.



after brewing that many pots no wonder! You must hafta hit the bathroom every 5 secs


----------



## turtlebug (May 26, 2011)

One more day! 


----------



## jmfauver (May 26, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Okay up for good and coffee is brewing.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Drivelers.
> 
> Gobblin, I swear that you must never sleep.
> 
> I hope that all of you stay cool and hydrated today cause I sure don't want to see your name on that obituary list.  Time for me to get my walking exercise done.  Later....





deerehauler said:


> after brewing that many pots no wonder! You must hafta hit the bathroom every 5 secs





turtlebug said:


> One more day! 



Morning all


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 26, 2011)

Morning folks! Up and at'em! Time to shower then head out to go pick up my new 120qt Yeti cooler.  

How yall is this morning???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Drivelers.
> 
> Gobblin, I swear that you must never sleep.
> 
> I hope that all of you stay cool and hydrated today cause I sure don't want to see your name on that obituary list.  Time for me to get my walking exercise done.  Later....


Sleep is for those with nothing to do.




deerehauler said:


> after brewing that many pots no wonder! You must hafta hit the bathroom every 5 secs


The secret is a large storage tank.


turtlebug said:


> One more day! 


One more day?  Rapture was put off until Oct.  



jmfauver said:


> Morning all


morning jm




BBQBOSS said:


> Morning folks! Up and at'em! Time to shower then head out to go pick up my new 120qt Yeti cooler.
> 
> How yall is this morning???



Yeti.  Where did you float a loan in these times?


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> How yall is this morning???



Was doing good until my stomach revolted at 2:30ish,sux even worse being at work when it happens.
Waiting on my boss to get here so I can leave.My throat is still burning.


----------



## jmfauver (May 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Morning folks! Up and at'em! Time to shower then head out to go pick up my new 120qt Yeti cooler.
> 
> How yall is this morning???



Morning Matt



gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm
> 
> Yeti.  Where did you float a loan in these times?




thanks for the coffee gobble....Them coolers are high but when you see  the amount of food BBQBOSS brings to the gatherings you know it's a smart investment


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 26, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sleep is for those with nothing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sold a kid!   and i had enough money leftover to fill it with beer as well!


----------



## Hankus (May 26, 2011)

Ahh its Thursday


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Morning folks! Up and at'em! Time to shower then head out to go pick up my new 120qt Yeti cooler.
> 
> How yall is this morning???



HAPPY THURSDAY TO EVERYONE.

What BOSS didn't tell you is that when he gets to one of the "Gatherings", he then opens his "Yetti Cooler" and out pops a genie as well.  And that was a mighty fine "genie" that knows how to cook too.  If Boss's cooking don't make you hungry then nothing will. (of course, he could leave out some of those peppers !!!)


----------



## boneboy96 (May 26, 2011)

Good morning everyone.   One more day and it's the weekend!


----------



## jmfauver (May 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I sold a kid!   and i had enough money leftover to fill it with beer as well!



Just cause the little guy out fished you at DOG last year is no reason to sell him




Hankus said:


> Ahh its Thursday



Morning



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY THURSDAY TO EVERYONE.
> 
> What BOSS didn't tell you is that when he gets to one of the "Gatherings", he then opens his "Yetti Cooler" and out pops a genie as well.  And that was a mighty fine "genie" that knows how to cook too.  If Boss's cooking don't make you hungry then nothing will. (of course, he could leave out some of those peppers !!!)



He definitely can cook...



boneboy96 said:


> Good morning everyone.   One more day and it's the weekend!



Morning BB


----------



## mudracing101 (May 26, 2011)

Good morning ,aint even 8 yet and i already need a nap.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 26, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Just cause the little guy out fished you at DOG last year is no reason to sell him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He lLoves telling people how he outfished his daddy.  It makes me proud.  He can outfish me any day of the week.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 26, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well it has been a few years since I heard anything about a phrenic nerve.  I guess that you might be OK if you just freeze it a little BUT trust me when your phrenic is damaged during surgery and caused your diaphragm to be paralyzed, it is NOT any fun.  It happened to my late wife and she was dependent on oxygen from that point forward for the next 5 1/2 years until she died.  I didn't know that you could "freeze it" as such and I know that you wouldn't want to permanently damage it.
> 
> That oxygen concentrator sure took a long time to get used to the sounds of its bells and whistles making crazy noises 24/7.  (It sounded like an 18-wheeler continuously starting and stopping).
> 
> The part about the ice cream sure sounds good though.  I can't wait until Blue Bell comes back out with their "Peach" flavor this season.  It is the best of the Best !!



 Sorry , 



Thanks Bama


----------



## jmfauver (May 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> He lLoves telling people how he outfished his daddy.  It makes me proud.  He can outfish me any day of the week.



That what it's all about


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2011)

Mernin....


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin....


 Is it?  how long 'for 5:00??? Can I go home now? huh? can I?? huh? huh? huh??


----------



## Nicodemus (May 26, 2011)

I`d like to wish all of you a happy Memorial Day weekend. Have a good time and stay safe. Those of you who will attend DOG, take plenty of pics for us. 

My regards.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 26, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to wish all of you a happy Memorial Day weekend. Have a good time and stay safe. Those of you who will attend DOG, take plenty of pics for us.
> 
> My regards.



Hey nic, Matty said something about Ribeyes  Hmmmmmmm

May I eat one of those in your honor also?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 26, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey nic, Matty said something about Ribeyes  Hmmmmmmm
> 
> May I eat one of those in your honor also?





Please do! And drink a glass of red whiskey on ice for me as well!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 26, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Please do! And drink a glass of red whiskey on ice for me as well!!



Gladly


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to wish all of you a happy Memorial Day weekend. Have a good time and stay safe. Those of you who will attend DOG, take plenty of pics for us.
> 
> My regards.






threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey nic, Matty said something about Ribeyes  Hmmmmmmm
> 
> May I eat one of those in your honor also?


Git your fill of pig candy for me, darlin'!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Git your fill of pig candy for me, darlin'!



Sweetttttt  I bought out BJ"s wharehouse thick cut bacon.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin....





Keebs said:


> Is it?  how long 'for 5:00??? Can I go home now? huh? can I?? huh? huh? huh??





Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to wish all of you a happy Memorial Day weekend. Have a good time and stay safe. Those of you who will attend DOG, take plenty of pics for us.
> 
> My regards.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey nic, Matty said something about Ribeyes  Hmmmmmmm
> 
> May I eat one of those in your honor also?



Morning, morning, morning, and morning


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sweetttttt  I bought out BJ"s wharehouse thick cut bacon.





mudracing101 said:


> Morning, morning, morning, and morning


----------



## bigox911 (May 26, 2011)

Mornin yall 



Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to wish all of you a happy Memorial Day weekend. Have a good time and stay safe. Those of you who will attend DOG, take plenty of pics for us.
> 
> My regards.



Have a good one Nick...wish yall could make it


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin yall
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good one Nick...wish yall could make it


You keep'em straight up there, ya hear??


----------



## bigox911 (May 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You keep'em straight up there, ya hear??



Yeah...sure I will


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Is it?  how long 'for 5:00??? Can I go home now? huh? can I?? huh? huh? huh??



Looks like I need to send you a PM



Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to wish all of you a happy Memorial Day weekend. Have a good time and stay safe. Those of you who will attend DOG, take plenty of pics for us.
> 
> My regards.



Back to ya, "O Gentle" one.  



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey nic, Matty said something about Ribeyes  Hmmmmmmm
> 
> May I eat one of those in your honor also?



How many can you eat???  Mornin' poppapygmy 



mudracing101 said:


> Morning, morning, morning, and morning



 Morning, 'O Hungry' one.


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Yeah...sure I will


I want "picture proof" of it! 


Jeff C. said:


> Looks like I need to send you a PM
> 
> 
> Back to ya, "O Gentle" one.
> ...


----------



## bigox911 (May 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like I need to send you a PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you comin this weekend jackleg??  Got a bottle of Macallan with your name on it


----------



## bigox911 (May 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I want "picture proof" of it!



I guarantee there will be picture proof...of what I do not know


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 26, 2011)

Morning Folks!  Have a great day!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Are you comin this weekend jackleg??  Got a bottle of Macallan with your name on it



 You may have just twisted my arm

Not 100% yet, but It's a good possibility Jared  and I will show up


----------



## bigox911 (May 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You may have just twisted my arm
> 
> Not 100% yet, but It's a good possibility Jared  and I will show up


----------



## bigox911 (May 26, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Folks!  Have a great day!



You as well


----------



## mudracing101 (May 26, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Folks!  Have a great day!


morning


Jeff C. said:


> You may have just twisted my arm
> 
> Not 100% yet, but It's a good possibility Jared  and I will show up





bigox911 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> I guarantee there will be picture proof...of what I do not know





bigox911 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2011)

bigox911 said:


>




Yeah...we're comin!!!


----------



## Hankus (May 26, 2011)

Headed to Quacksville


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 26, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, morning, morning, and morning


Morning MUd 


Jeff C. said:


> Looks like I need to send you a PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put this way, I was once told,  "this an all you can eat buffet, not a you eat all buffet" 

Morning Jeff & Jared


fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Folks!  Have a great day!


Well hello


bigox911 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Headed to Quacksville


Don't forget to take an extra Colt 45..................


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Folks!  Have a great day!




You too fitfabandfreshyfree...



mudracing101 said:


> morning





Keebs said:


>




Wuss so funny??  



Hankus said:


> Headed to Quacksville







threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning MUd
> 
> Put this way, I was once told,  "this an all you can eat buffet, not a you eat all buffet"
> 
> ...



 You and Jared would wipe 'em out den!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You too fitfabandfreshyfree...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tag team the buffet I wonder how many we could be banned from.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You too fitfabandfreshyfree...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not laughing at you my friend, but with you


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wuss so funny??


1 - Bigox "keeping folks straight"
2 - him "exiting stage left"..........


----------



## bigox911 (May 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...we're comin!!!


----------



## bigox911 (May 26, 2011)

Just talked to the Boss...he's wondering around a farmers market.  Now there is no tellin what will show up at DOG...he was talkin about grape leaves and plantains when I got off the phone with him so who freakin knows


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Just talked to the Boss...he's wondering around a farmers market.  Now there is no tellin what will show up at DOG...he was talkin about grape leaves and plantains when I got off the phone with him so who freakin knows


I like fried plantains................. it don't matter, the boy will come up with something & it'll turn out good, plus, he has plenty of guinea pigs to try it out on!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 26, 2011)

Talk to Matty this morning.  When he answer  the phone, I heard him sing a tune.


I am  off to see the Sultan, The Wonderful Sultan of Slime. 
You'll find he is a Sul of a Sulty! If ever a Sul! there was. 
If ever oh ever a Sul! there was The Sultan of Slime is one because, 
Because, because, because, because, because. 
Because of the wonderful things he does. 
I'm off to see the SUltan. The Wonderful Sultan of Slime


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Tag team the buffet I wonder how many we could be banned from.



Plenty, I would lay $$$ on it....don't be tryin to throw nothin past him either



mudracing101 said:


> not laughing at you my friend, but with you



Absolutely Mud!!!



Keebs said:


> 1 - Bigox "keeping folks straight"
> 2 - him "exiting stage left"..........



How did you know it was stage left???? Wait...were you in the Drama class????  Now, it's starting to make sense



bigox911 said:


>



 Really? 



bigox911 said:


> Just talked to the Boss...he's wondering around a farmers market.  Now there is no tellin what will show up at DOG...he was talkin about grape leaves and plantains when I got off the phone with him so who freakin knows



Tell him to pick up some Banana leaves while he's there


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Plenty, I would lay $$$ on it....don't be tryin to throw nothin past him either
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is so true, even without missing a word in a conversation.


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How did you know it was stage left???? Wait...were you in the Drama class????  Now, it's starting to make sense


----------



## bigox911 (May 26, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Talk to Matty this morning.  When he answer  the phone, I heard him sing a tune.
> 
> 
> I am  off to see the Sultan, The Wonderful Sultan of Slime.
> ...


----------



## Hankus (May 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Don't forget to take an extra Colt 45..................



Ummmmm nope...........rekon he likey Hurricanes


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Ummmmm nope...........rekon he likey Hurricanes


Nope, da boy don't changed his tastes, colts & hoop-tee's!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Just talked to the Boss...he's wondering around a farmers market.  Now there is no tellin what will show up at DOG...he was talkin about grape leaves and plantains when I got off the phone with him so who freakin knows





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Talk to Matty this morning.  When he answer  the phone, I heard him sing a tune.
> 
> 
> I am  off to see the Sultan, The Wonderful Sultan of Slime.
> ...



Tryin to piece this together...


----------



## bigox911 (May 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Tryin to piece this together...



Went to the farmers market in Oz maybe 

Uh oh...maybe he's pulled out the pink floyd and is gonna need someone to come pick him up in a few hours


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Headed to Quacksville





Keebs said:


> Don't forget to take an extra Colt 45..................





Hankus said:


> Ummmmm nope...........rekon he likey Hurricanes



Good move....he said dem Colts make him feel 'Kanky'



Keebs said:


> Nope, da boy don't changed his tastes, colts & hoop-tee's!



Hurrycane might put him in da mood fo some twista....watch out Hankus!!!


----------



## Hankus (May 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nope, da boy don't changed his tastes, colts & hoop-tee's!



Ya mean the somethin wrong wid em 



Jeff C. said:


> Good move....he said dem Colts make him feel 'Kanky'
> 
> 
> 
> Hurrycane might put him in da mood fo some twista....watch out Hankus!!!





Luckily I didn't seed the jeep nor Unk whilst therwe.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmmm . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Ya mean the somethin wrong wid em
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Prolly stawkin some of dem Hawt chiks at WalMart....the ones that wear dem 'stretchy' pants.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm . . .




OH...HI Quack.....didn see ya!!!


----------



## Hankus (May 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm . . .



We'll howdy Unk weins was jus tawkin bout you 



Jeff C. said:


> Prolly stawkin some of dem Hawt chiks at WalMart....the ones that wear dem 'stretchy' pants.



Nope that was jus me this time


----------



## mudracing101 (May 26, 2011)

Whats for lunch today?


----------



## Hankus (May 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm . . .





Jeff C. said:


> OH...HI Quack.....didn see ya!!!



Me neider. He was stawkin uses


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Tryin to piece this together...



Lets just say, Matty claims that he has got an abominable snowman. He said he going to bring it to DOG


----------



## Hankus (May 26, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats for lunch today?



Turnkey sammich. Sho ain't much but it do make the beers hit harder at quittin time


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm . . .


 Hi!!


mudracing101 said:


> Whats for lunch today?


Let's see, I brought, left over fried chicken, cheesey garlic mashed taters, english peas & sautee'd okra..............mmmmMMmm, supper was good last night!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Lets just say, Matty claims that he has got an abominable snowman. He said he going to bring it to DOG


  PLEASE get me pics this weekend!!!


----------



## Hankus (May 26, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Lets just say, Matty claims that he has got an abominable snowman. He said he going to bring it to DOG



Lissen tripod it do not taste like roo so don't go shootin it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2011)

Hey ya'll !!  Man it was HOT out yesterday!!


----------



## Hankus (May 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Let's see, I brought, left over fried chicken, cheesey garlic mashed taters, english peas & sautee'd okra..............mmmmMMmm, supper was good last night!
> 
> ...



Okra died to be fried


----------



## Hankus (May 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll !!  Man it was HOT out yesterday!!



Still is today


----------



## jmfauver (May 26, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Tag team the buffet I wonder how many we could be banned from.



So far 1 and almost arrested at Red Lobster


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 26, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Lissen tripod it do not taste like roo so don't go shootin it



  I was hopin it would.   I missing my roo steaks.


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Okra died to be fried


 Nu-Uh, fried, pickled, slimed or sautee'd, don't matter none to me, Izz eatin it!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 26, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Turnkey sammich. Sho ain't much but it do make the beers hit harder at quittin time


that'll work


Keebs said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Let's see, I brought, left over fried chicken, cheesey garlic mashed taters, english peas & sautee'd okra..............mmmmMMmm, supper was good last night!
> 
> ...


Sounds yummy, cheesey garlic mashed taters, yummmm


----------



## mudracing101 (May 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nu-Uh, fried, slimed or sautee'd, don't matter none to me, Izz eatin it!



pickled okry and beer, too good


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll !!  Man it was HOT out yesterday!!


I knew I should have not stopped by yesterday.


jmfauver said:


> So far 1 and almost arrested at Red Lobster



That is a story I want to hear.  You did not try and catch your own lobster did you?


----------



## Hankus (May 26, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> pickled okry and beer, too good


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> pickled okry and beer, too good


Oh heck yeah................ well, not together for me, but either or for sure!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2011)

Any of ya'll seen the pic of the new chic???  WOW!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 26, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I new I should have not stopped by yesterday.
> 
> 
> That is a story I want to hear.  You did not try and catch your own lobster did you?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any of ya'll seen the pic of the new chic???  WOW!!!



Yeah, need to invite her to the creek


----------



## jmfauver (May 26, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I new I should have not stopped by yesterday.
> 
> 
> That is a story I want to hear.  You did not try and catch your own lobster did you?



Nope..

Story Time ( Short Version)

I took my kid brother and wife to Red Lobster for the all you can eat snow crabs ( around 97)...After 3 + hrs waitress puts the check on the table,I said we are not done, she says manager say he feels you have had all you can eat...We got up and started to leave manager grabs me and calls the cops for not paying the bill...I explained to the cops what happened,cops tell manager he has 2 options 1 I pay and then sue for false advertising,2 I go home without paying the bill....Manager goes off as the regional manager comes in to eat,he asks what is going on, tells the cops to let me go home....

On the way home we counted how much we each had, wife had 4 pds kid brother and I were over 8pds each...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, need to invite her to the creek






Hmmmm, think I'll do that!!  Ohhhhhhhhh Lacy . . .


----------



## bigox911 (May 26, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Lets just say, Matty claims that he has got an abominable snowman. He said he going to bring it to DOG



I believe him   The pic looked like it was white at least


----------



## bigox911 (May 26, 2011)

Hankus is the cold drinks flowin already??


----------



## bigox911 (May 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmm, think I'll do that!!  Ohhhhhhhhh Lacy . . .



Told you yall shoulda come to DOG


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats for lunch today?



 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Lets just say, Matty claims that he has got an abominable snowman. He said he going to bring it to DOG










 I guess I ain't in da loop 



Keebs said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Let's see, I brought, left over fried chicken, cheesey garlic mashed taters, english peas & sautee'd okra..............mmmmMMmm, supper was good last night!
> 
> ...



 How come you didn call me!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll !!  Man it was HOT out yesterday!!



Was you sunbathin???



Hankus said:


> Still is today










Keebs said:


> Nu-Uh, fried, pickled, slimed or sautee'd, don't matter none to me, Izz eatin it!








mudracing101 said:


> pickled okry and beer, too good


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 26, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Nope..
> 
> Story Time ( Short Version)
> 
> ...




I very glad to hear you did not get arrest over a case of crabs.


I got pappeduex down to 2.50 a lb on lobster one night.


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any of ya'll seen the pic of the new chic???  WOW!!!


 *He* cleans up nice, huh?



Jeff C. said:


> How come you didn call me!!


'cause I didn't finish cookin it until about 10:00


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any of ya'll seen the pic of the new chic???  WOW!!!





mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, need to invite her to the creek





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmm, think I'll do that!!  Ohhhhhhhhh Lacy . . .




Yeah...we can tell her about JUG fishin



Keebs said:


> *He* cleans up nice, huh?
> 
> 
> 'cause I didn't finish cookin it until about 10:00



I coulda left at 8:00


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...we can tell her about JUG fishin
> 
> 
> 
> I coulda left at 8:00


 I'll call next time, promise!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll call next time, promise!



I got ya rollineyes!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I got ya rollineyes!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 26, 2011)

Howdy folks.  Well, it was bound to happen.   I am stuck out in the middle of nowhere Fla. With a broke chain.  Gonna do some Maguiver specialty on it and limp back to Tallahassee and fix it right.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 26, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks.  Well, it was bound to happen.   I am stuck out in the middle of nowhere Fla. With a broke chain.  Gonna do some Maguiver specialty on it and limp back to Tallahassee and fix it right.



I know you have a welder on that bike some where.  

Hope you get that chain fixed fast and on the road again.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks.  Well, it was bound to happen.   I am stuck out in the middle of nowhere Fla. With a broke chain.  Gonna do some Maguiver specialty on it and limp back to Tallahassee and fix it right.



Dang....I doubt it'll be too much of an issue for a Maguiver such as yourself....good luck, Kim!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks.  Well, it was bound to happen.   I am stuck out in the middle of nowhere Fla. With a broke chain.  Gonna do some Maguiver specialty on it and limp back to Tallahassee and fix it right.


 If anyone can fix it on the fly, it'd be you!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2011)

Alright, got errands to run, prolly gonna be goin by the post office too 

BBL....


----------



## bigox911 (May 26, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks.  Well, it was bound to happen.   I am stuck out in the middle of nowhere Fla. With a broke chain.  Gonna do some Maguiver specialty on it and limp back to Tallahassee and fix it right.



Dangit Kim...Good luck getting it fixed


----------



## boneboy96 (May 26, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks.  Well, it was bound to happen.   I am stuck out in the middle of nowhere Fla. With a broke chain.  Gonna do some Maguiver specialty on it and limp back to Tallahassee and fix it right.



Shoulda had shaft drive!


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Alright, got errands to run, prolly gonna be goin by the post office too
> 
> BBL....


----------



## Hankus (May 26, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Hankus is the cold drinks flowin already??



Nope 

They ain't entirely wore off from last night


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

Wasted trip!

Went to look at a house and the floors were falling outta it.NO THANK YOU!


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

david w. said:


> Wasted trip!
> 
> Went to look at a house and the floors were falling outta it.NO THANK YOU!


 They thought you were a "handy man"!
I told ya I'd help ya find a place, but nooooo, you just gotta do it all yourself!


----------



## Hankus (May 26, 2011)

david w. said:


> Wasted trip!
> 
> Went to look at a house and the floors were falling outta it.NO THANK YOU!



But ya could sweep without a dustpan


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> They thought you were a "handy man"!
> I told ya I'd help ya find a place, but nooooo, you just gotta do it all yourself!



Well hurry up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2011)

david w. said:


> Wasted trip!
> 
> Went to look at a house and the floors were falling outta it.NO THANK YOU!



Bummer



Keebs said:


> They thought you were a "handy man"!
> I told ya I'd help ya find a place, but nooooo, you just gotta do it all yourself!



Listen to da woman boy!!



Hankus said:


> But ya could sweep without a dustpan



Now there's a fair point. You gotta quit bein so negative and see the positive side of things like Hankus just pointed out.


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

Hankus said:


> But ya could sweep without a dustpan


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

david w. said:


> Well hurry up.


 pm me the area you're looking in/around......... and other specifications.........



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bummer
> Listen to da woman boy!!
> Now there's a fair point. You gotta quit bein so negative and see the positive side of things like Hankus just pointed out.


 Shuggums!!!  Howyadoin?


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> pm me the area you're looking in/around......... and other specifications.........
> 
> 
> Shuggums!!!  Howyadoin?



Any where in georgia.3 beds 2 baths.PRIVATE!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> pm me the area you're looking in/around......... and other specifications.........
> 
> 
> Shuggums!!!  Howyadoin?



Tired, just made it home and sittin in the recliner restin up before gettin the rest of the stuff ready to head to DOG tomorrow.


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

Im doing the rain dance.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2011)

david w. said:


> Im doing the rain dance.



Long as you get that stuff outta here before my campin commences this weekend..


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Long as you get that stuff outta here before my campin commences this weekend..



Dog will go on without a hitch..

Your the weather man,tell it to come on and get outta here.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tired, just made it home and sittin in the recliner restin up before gettin the rest of the stuff ready to head to DOG tomorrow.



I need to get started tonight on packing and prepping.   I need food, drink, ice, gas, and and and ....................


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I need to get started tonight on packing and prepping.   I need food, drink, ice, gas, and and and ....................



BEER!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2011)

david w. said:


> BEER!



what he said..


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

david w. said:


> Any where in georgia.3 beds 2 baths.PRIVATE!!!!!!!


 I have 50 places without looking, if ya can afford them......



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tired, just made it home and sittin in the recliner restin up before gettin the rest of the stuff ready to head to DOG tomorrow.


 Figured you you had skee-daddled!


david w. said:


> Im doing the rain dance.


 get in time with Jared & ya'll might could make it happen!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Long as you get that stuff outta here before my campin commences this weekend..


 Robert ain't going, ya'll will be fine!
 Did I type that outloud?!?!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 26, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I need to get started tonight on packing and prepping.   I need food, drink, ice, gas, and and and ....................





david w. said:


> BEER!



That falls under drink!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I have 50 places without looking, if ya can afford them......
> 
> 
> Figured you you had skee-daddled!
> ...



Yup you did!!!

Hey DW, we gotta house just went up for sell right next door too us. The folks are gettin transferred to SC.


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I have 50 places without looking, if ya can afford them......
> 
> 
> Figured you you had skee-daddled!
> ...


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

Pm sent keebs.


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

david w. said:


>


You didn't give me a price, land requirements, nuttin, so don't be 'ing me!
Move next door to da Messican, then you'll have weather updates whenever you want'em!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You didn't give me a price, land requirements, nuttin, so don't be 'ing me!
> Move next door to da Messican, then you'll have weather updates whenever you want'em!



And beer.... There's always beer here..


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You didn't give me a price, land requirements, nuttin, so don't be 'ing me!
> Move next door to da Messican, then you'll have weather updates whenever you want'em!



I like doing that..

The messican don't wont crazies living beside him.


----------



## Hankus (May 26, 2011)

Time to put that 24th flavor in my Dr Pepper


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2011)

david w. said:


> I like doing that..
> 
> The messican don't wont crazies living beside him.



Why? That's what lived there before!! Two crazies with two whiney kids...


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why? That's what lived there before!! Two crazies with two whiney kids...



.When the bad weather hits i can just run to the messicans house.


----------



## Hankus (May 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bummer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well ya also gotta member that ol Hankus ain't just right.


----------



## Hankus (May 26, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Well ya also gotta member that ol Hankus ain't just right.



Yep thatun jus ain rite


----------



## Hankus (May 26, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Yep thatun jus ain rite



Naw but he drinks plenty to make up fer it


----------



## Hankus (May 26, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Naw but he drinks plenty to make up fer it



Yep and he shore can clear a room


----------



## mudracing101 (May 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...we can tell her about JUG fishin





Keebs said:


> *He* cleans up nice, huh?






Miguel Cervantes said:


> And beer.... There's always beer here..



Breaking news, this just in , Mud will be moving in next door to Miguel!   Hey Neighbor


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

Be back in a few mintures.GOing to look at a house in eatonton.


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And beer.... There's always beer here..






david w. said:


> I like doing that..
> 
> The messican don't wont crazies living beside him.


 ok, I like  N  N  N  N



david w. said:


> .When the bad weather hits i can just run to the messicans house.





Hankus said:


> Well ya also gotta member that ol Hankus ain't just right.





Hankus said:


> Yep thatun jus ain rite





Hankus said:


> Naw but he drinks plenty to make up fer it





Hankus said:


> Yep and he shore can clear a room


Now THAT'S  - - you sounded almost like the "old nite time crew"   HEY OTIS?!?!


----------



## Hankus (May 26, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Breaking news, this just in , Mud will be moving in next door to Miguel!   Hey Neighbor



Easy mud. He ain say theys always gonna be free beer


----------



## Hankus (May 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok, I like  N  N  N  N
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ain't like I ain't never done it afore on here and its plum likely if I live long enough I'll do it again


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2011)

david w. said:


> .When the bad weather hits i can just run to the messicans house.



Well, I do have one of the few 6 sided concrete nader shelters in da hood.



mudracing101 said:


> Breaking news, this just in , Mud will be moving in next door to Miguel!   Hey Neighbor



That would actually work well. Me and you could do weekly new beer test while cookin dead stuff down at the fire pit and our RN wives could talk all that hospital cr,,,,,,ud that I'm always hearin about.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2011)

Where's Lacy???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Lacy???


----------



## bigox911 (May 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Lacy???



Packin for DOG


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Packin for DOG





woof woof !!!!


----------



## bigox911 (May 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> woof woof !!!!



That's what he said


----------



## mudracing101 (May 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I do have one of the few 6 sided concrete nader shelters in da hood.
> 
> 
> 
> That would actually work well. Me and you could do weekly new beer test while cookin dead stuff down at the fire pit and our RN wives could talk all that hospital cr,,,,,,ud that I'm always hearin about.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Lacy???



I thought you went to get her


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I thought you went to get her



She's a Bama girl. She has more sense than  to fall for Tech idjits wearin a cheeken mask..


----------



## mudracing101 (May 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's a Bama girl. She has more sense than  to fall for Tech idjits wearin a cheeken mask..


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I do have one of the few 6 sided concrete nader shelters in da hood.
> 
> 
> 
> That would actually work well. Me and you could do weekly new beer test while cookin dead stuff down at the fire pit and our RN wives could talk all that hospital cr,,,,,,ud that I'm always hearin about.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 26, 2011)

Made it our and to the bike shop.  New chain and made it for lunch-supper in Carrabelle,, Fla.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 26, 2011)

Ya`ll have fun at DOG!!! 

The swamp beckons....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll have fun at DOG!!!
> 
> The swamp beckons....



The swamps gonna rise in a few hours if this stuff keeps headin your way.


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll have fun at DOG!!!
> 
> The swamp beckons....


Safe travels!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> The swamps gonna rise in a few hours if this stuff keeps headin your way.


I'll take any of it at this point, well, the wet part, not the tornado stuff!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 26, 2011)

well, that was fun. According to the landfill scales, i just unloaded 1400 pounds of carpet and trash. The gnats are especially friendly out there, they wouldn't leave me alone!
I hate this time of year.....


----------



## Les Miles (May 26, 2011)

Just stopping by to say "Hi" before I head over to the SF.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Safe travels!
> 
> 
> I'll take any of it at this point, well, the wet part, not the tornado stuff!




You and me bof.....keep ya eyes peeled for priority mail

Howdy-----Bye!!!! Got one more last minute 'in traffic' errand to run


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I need to get started tonight on packing and prepping.   I need food, drink, ice, gas, and and and ....................



Finish and post that list please!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2011)

Dooooooooood, I'm soooooooooo stoooonedddddddd!!


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You and me bof.....keep ya eyes peeled for priority mail
> 
> Howdy-----Bye!!!! Got one more last minute 'in traffic' errand to run


 but I know I'll have that little "note" and I'll have to write on it, "Leave it inside the gate, please!"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, that was fun. According to the landfill scales, i just unloaded 1400 pounds of carpet and trash. The gnats are especially friendly out there, they wouldn't leave me alone!
> I hate this time of year.....



Speaking of gnats. I went to Safety Max over on Slappy to pick up a new pair of safety glasses and they had sunscreen towelettes with bug repellent in them. Gnats were about to carry me away yesterday morning and I broke out the SS Towellette and didn't have one bother me the rest of the day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dooooooooood, I'm soooooooooo stoooonedddddddd!!



Idjit.


----------



## StriperAddict (May 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of gnats. I went to Safety Max over on Slappy to pick up a new pair of safety glasses and they had sunscreen towelettes with bug repellent in them. Gnats were about to carry me away yesterday morning and I broke out the SS Towellette and didn't have one bother me the rest of the day.


 
Thanks for the tip. I didn't think them things worked


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dooooooooood, I'm soooooooooo stoooonedddddddd!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of gnats. I went to Safety Max over on Slappy to pick up a new pair of safety glasses and they had sunscreen towelettes with bug repellent in them. Gnats were about to carry me away yesterday morning and I broke out the SS Towellette and didn't have one bother me the rest of the day.


 HogTrap gave me some last year, they're great!


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

Oh, forgot!!  Later ya'll!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dooooooooood, I'm soooooooooo stoooonedddddddd!!



Thats why you should stick with the grecian formula stuff instead of afro-sheen.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats why you should stick with the grecian formula stuff instead of afro-sheen.



I thought he used Jerry Curls??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats why you should stick with the grecian formula stuff instead of afro-sheen.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought he used Jerry Curls??






I'm just naturally kanky . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (May 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm just naturally kanky . . .



Naturally!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Naturally!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm just naturally kanky and stanky. . .


fixed it for you.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 26, 2011)

woohoo!!!
I hear thunder in the distance!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 26, 2011)

Lightning and thunder is here.  Well,  im finally packed.  Its ridiculous the amount if stuff i pack.  Absolutely ridiculous...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Lightning and thunder is here.  Well,  im finally packed.  Its ridiculous the amount if stuff i pack.  Absolutely ridiculous...



Good deal Matty, cause I'm traveling light this time.   If'in I needs anything, you'll be sure to have it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!!
> I hear thunder in the distance!



Pookie, dat was me . . .




BBQBOSS said:


> Lightning and thunder is here.  Well,  im finally packed.  Its ridiculous the amount if stuff i pack.  Absolutely ridiculous...





You are "packing" bro . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (May 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Lightning and thunder is here.  Well,  im finally packed.  Its ridiculous the amount if stuff i pack.  Absolutely ridiculous...



Sure am gonna miss your cookin' this weekend!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2011)

Gotta cook fish for ms quack, see ya'll.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta cook fish for ms quack, see ya'll.




Mon back...when ya get a chance!!!

Power keeps flickerin on and off Bottom fell out here


----------



## MoonPie (May 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not too sure about that one bro . . . just settin here having another Colt 45 . . .  feeling a lil kanky . . .



What Colt 45. Not  Miller High Life . IMHO the best two beers.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 26, 2011)

The storm front seperated right before coming over my house. Could see and smell rain to the north and south but missed us completely.


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

What did you fine folks eat for supper?


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The storm front seperated right before coming over my house. Could see and smell rain to the north and south but missed us completely.


windy & thunderous here, but no rain neither!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 26, 2011)

david w. said:


> What did you fine folks eat for supper?



Italian sausage dogs from Publix with spicy mustard. I love those things!


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Italian sausage dogs from Publix with spicy mustard. I love those things!



Never tried any.May have to give it a try,Sounds good too.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> windy & thunderous here, but no rain neither!



well, it looked like the pig farm got a good soaker storm right over it. If so, that should make the pig hunting this weekend most excellent! Even better if it will stay cloudy!


----------



## YaraDV. (May 26, 2011)

Does anyone know if I'm geeting that bad weather in Savannah?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2011)

Hey Hey Hey............ Just sayin.


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

david w. said:


> What did you fine folks eat for supper?


nuttin yet............ may be a sammich nite......



rhbama3 said:


> well, it looked like the pig farm got a good soaker storm right over it. If so, that should make the pig hunting this weekend most excellent! Even better if it will stay cloudy!


RAAAAIIINNNN is HERE!!!!!!!!!!!


YaraG. said:


> Does anyone know if I'm geeting that bad weather in Savannah?


Not yet, not sure if it's gonna go all the way over or slide west of ya..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Hey Hey............ Just sayin.


 Hey gal!!


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> nuttin yet............ may be a sammich nite......
> 
> 
> RAAAAIIINNNN is HERE!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...





Keebs Is bringing sexy back...


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

david w. said:


> Keebs Is bringing sexy back...


 say what?? me???


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> say what?? me???


----------



## YaraDV. (May 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> nuttin yet............ may be a sammich nite......
> 
> 
> RAAAAIIINNNN is HERE!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Thank you weatherwoman.


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

david w. said:


>


you so funny................... 


YaraG. said:


> Thank you weatherwoman.


 you're welcome darlin', but I had just looked at the radar, can't claim no fame like our resident guys!


----------



## YaraDV. (May 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you so funny...................
> 
> you're welcome darlin', but I had just looked at the radar, can't claim no fame like our resident guys!



Stop being so (a word I can't say) modest woman .... I've looked at weatherunderground all day but it's not constant.


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you so funny...................
> 
> you're welcome darlin', but I had just looked at the radar, can't claim no fame like our resident guys!



Only for you BAYBEEEEE.


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Stop being so (a word I can't say) modest woman .... I've looked at weatherunderground all day but it's not constant.


 yes ma'm................. 



david w. said:


> Only for you BAYBEEEEE.


 

Ya'll hold it down, I gotta go find sumthin for supper...........


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yes ma'm.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get me something why your in the kitchen......


----------



## deermeat270 (May 26, 2011)

Honey badger dont care!


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Honey badger dont care!


----------



## slip (May 26, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Honey badger dont care!



Them jackals are thugs ...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 26, 2011)

david w. said:


> What did you fine folks eat for supper?



Andoullie and onions cooked to carmelized perfection over rice w/corn on the side. Pumpkin pie for dessert


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Andoullie and onions cooked to carmelized perfection over rice w/corn on the side. Pumpkin pie for dessert



That sounds very good.


----------



## slip (May 26, 2011)

Man, are they really going to ruin swamp people with that bigfoot huntin bullcrap?


----------



## turtlebug (May 26, 2011)

So Wobbert-Woo! 

How's that father daughter ice cream drumstick career working out for ya?


----------



## Bubbette (May 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> So Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> How's that father daughter ice cream drumstick career working out for ya?



He ate his drum set. Thank goodness.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 26, 2011)

slip said:


> Man, are they really going to ruin swamp people with that bigfoot huntin bullcrap?



I agree.  I refuse to watch a minute of that nonsense.  Bunch of trash...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2011)

Power down here for about 2.5 hrs. So I go to the Kroger, well started out Walmart, but ended up Kroger. Couldn't get anywhere with the downed powerlines everywhere....needless to say my plans got pushed back a couple of hrs. Haven't even eaten yet. You ever try to shop in a dark grocery store???


----------



## slip (May 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I agree.  I refuse to watch a minute of that nonsense.  Bunch of trash...


Sure hope they dont do it often 


Jeff C. said:


> Power down here for about 2.5 hrs. So I go to the Kroger, well started out Walmart, but ended up Kroger. Couldn't get anywhere with the downed powerlines everywhere....needless to say my plans got pushed back a couple of hrs. Haven't even eaten yet. You ever try to shop in a dark grocery store???



Dang man, i knew the wind was bad, but not that bad.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2011)

slip said:


> Sure hope they dont do it often
> 
> 
> Dang man, i knew the wind was bad, but not that bad.




Yep...had some good ones here, thought I was gonna lose some big limbs, if not a tree or two.

Missed out on my drivelin time too

Gotta eat now!!! We were cooking when the power went out


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 26, 2011)

Buncha wind, and rumbles off in the distance!!.......Not much rain yet!!

Good evening folks!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> So Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> How's that father daughter ice cream drumstick career working out for ya?


Well, a frozen strawberry shortcake wasn't a Shoney's strawberry pie, but it was okay. Had good tones with a spoon anyway. 


slip said:


> Man, are they really going to ruin swamp people with that bigfoot huntin bullcrap?


I think what happened was Glen and mitchell got lost and walked by Terrals camp. It was pretty obvious that Terral was there because his wife wanted to go look for a wooly booger. Sometimes you just gotta bite your tongue and make the little lady happy now matter how stupid her idea is......










and NO. In no way, shape, or form has my wife EVER had a stupid idea.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 26, 2011)

time to go nighty nite. Got to work in the morning and then go check trailcams. Some pork is gonna die this weekend.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Power down here for about 2.5 hrs. So I go to the Kroger, well started out Walmart, but ended up Kroger. Couldn't get anywhere with the downed powerlines everywhere....needless to say my plans got pushed back a couple of hrs. Haven't even eaten yet. You ever try to shop in a dark grocery store???



You drivg north this weekend?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> r. Sometimes you just gotta bite your tongue and make the little lady happy now matter how stupid her idea is......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> You drivg north this weekend?



Yessir!!!  Well, just Jared and me. I ain't lettin y'all off that easy


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> time to go nighty nite. Got to work in the morning and then go check trailcams. Some pork is gonna die this weekend.


Night Bama!!.......Things are moving slower than Snail Snot here!!!........If it don't speed up soon, I'm gonna call it a night myself!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Buncha wind, and rumbles off in the distance!!.......Not much rain yet!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!



Evenin Rutt!!! You cookin in a DO this weekend??


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir!!!  Well, just Jared and me. I ain't lettin y'all off that easy


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Rutt!!! You cookin in a DO this weekend??


Not going to be able to make it!!

Good night Folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not going to be able to make it!!
> 
> Good night Folks!!



10-4  

Night Rutt...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 26, 2011)

slip said:


> Man, are they really going to ruin swamp people with that bigfoot huntin bullcrap?


    I mean really now!   


BBQBOSS said:


> I agree.  I refuse to watch a minute of that nonsense.  Bunch of trash...


 


slip said:


> Sure hope they dont do it often
> 
> 
> Dang man, i knew the wind was bad, but not that bad.


  Some good clappers out there tonight!


rhbama3 said:


> Well, a frozen strawberry shortcake wasn't a Shoney's strawberry pie, but it was okay. Had good tones with a spoon anyway.
> 
> I think what happened was Glen and mitchell got lost and walked by Terrals camp. It was pretty obvious that Terral was there because his wife wanted to go look for a wooly booger. Sometimes you just gotta bite your tongue and make the little lady happy now matter how stupid her idea is......
> 
> ...



I'd like to see the trail cam pics!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 26, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I mean really now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah what he said.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 26, 2011)

Couple of discoveries I made this week.

1.Hydrocodone,when you take more than you're supposed to,it acts like a stimulant.

2.When you take more hydrocodone and drink a pot of coffee,then add an energy drink on top of that......you will lose everything in your belly from the previous 8 hours.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 26, 2011)

It took you up til now in your life to figure that one out Jeff?


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 26, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> It took you up til now in your life to figure that one out Jeff?



Yep,up till now I was able to get the "good"stuff didn't have to go slumming for prescription drugs


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2011)

Don't look now but it is FRIDAY.  

Get there faster with caffeine


----------



## jmfauver (May 27, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't look now but it is FRIDAY.
> 
> Get there faster with caffeine



morning gobble....Gonna be a short day today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning gobble....Gonna be a short day today



short day for me too.


----------



## Hankus (May 27, 2011)

Hooray for Friday


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 27, 2011)

*Good morning to you Mike and Gobblin.  You two guys deserve the worm today.

As for the rest of you drivelers, get up and enjoy a wonderful Friday and a holiday weekend.*


----------



## jmfauver (May 27, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Hooray for Friday



Morning Hankus



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> *Good morning to you Mike and Gobblin.  You two guys deserve the worm today.
> 
> As for the rest of you drivelers, get up and enjoy a wonderful Friday and a holiday weekend.*



Most are getting extra sleep so they can function at DOG this weekend


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning gobble....Gonna be a short day today





gobbleinwoods said:


> short day for me too.


 I ain't getting a short day and co-worker is back on the *attitudetrain* 



Hankus said:


> Hooray for Friday


And a THREE DAY weekend - whooo-hooo!!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> *Good morning to you Mike and Gobblin.  You two guys deserve the worm today.
> 
> As for the rest of you drivelers, get up and enjoy a wonderful Friday and a holiday weekend.*


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2011)

Mernin'....yayyy for rain  booooo for power outage


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin'....yayyy for rain  booooo for power outage


I saw that, Mama & Baby sis were without power last night too - mine didn't even flicker!


----------



## jmfauver (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I ain't getting a short day and co-worker is back on the *attitudetrain*
> 
> 
> And a THREE DAY weekend - whooo-hooo!!



Just stay logged in....we will entertain you with ideas of how to handle the Co-worker....

I still have the hang mans platform,delivery and setup cheap


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I saw that, Mama & Baby sis were without power last night too - mine didn't even flicker!




It's amazing how not having power for a mere 2.5-3 hrs can mess your plans up, especially after it gets dark


----------



## Hankus (May 27, 2011)

Hey Tiny, C n keebs 


Oh and its a 2 day weekend for me


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2011)

Alright, gotta run....got stuff to do, then come home and pack for DOGie!!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 27, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Hey Tiny, C n keebs
> 
> 
> Oh and its a 2 day weekend for me



morning Hankus...I get to work tomorrow and Sunday for regular job and helping a buddy on Monday


----------



## Hankus (May 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It's amazing how not having power for a mere 2.5-3 hrs can mess your plans up, especially after it gets dark



Ya shoulda jus done it in the dark like the rest of the nocturnal critters


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Just stay logged in....we will entertain you with ideas of how to handle the Co-worker....
> 
> I still have the hang mans platform,delivery and setup cheap


Careful, I just might implement said things AND I've done *warned* the bossman too........... 



Jeff C. said:


> It's amazing how not having power for a mere 2.5-3 hrs can mess your plans up, especially after it gets dark


I know what ya mean!


Hankus said:


> Hey Tiny, C n keebs
> 
> 
> Oh and its a 2 day weekend for me


well bummer!


----------



## Hankus (May 27, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning Hankus...I get to work tomorrow and Sunday for regular job and helping a buddy on Monday



Work tomorow, and since the family is off were cleanin out the sheds for the weekend. Id just about trade ya, but I ain't sure who has the bum deal


----------



## Hankus (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Careful, I just might implement said things AND I've done *warned* the bossman too...........
> 
> 
> I know what ya mean!
> ...



Bettern the one day one I been gettin I rekon


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Bettern the one day one I been gettin I rekon


 I guesses so then............


----------



## jmfauver (May 27, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Work tomorow, and since the family is off were cleanin out the sheds for the weekend. Id just about trade ya, but I ain't sure who has the bum deal



Your at least outside.....I get stuck inside waiting for others to do their job before I can do my 5 minutes of work


----------



## jmfauver (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Careful, I just might implement said things AND I've done *warned* the bossman too...........
> 
> 
> I know what ya mean!
> ...



Anytime


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 27, 2011)

Good Morning,  Just a quick stop by they are trying to get that $ to day out of me.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning,  Just a quick stop by they are trying to get that $ to day out of me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2011)

Man what a ride last night...


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man what a ride last night...


How bad is it now that the sun has come up?


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

_OTISSS!!!!!_


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How bad is it now that the sun has come up?



Haven't got out and rode around. I lost a little Oak tree, about 20 ft. tall. Those things are pretty flexible, so it must have been dang nasty to snap it off. My neighbor up the street lost an 80 poplar that missed his house by about two feet, and there were lots of trees down on the ride back to the house last night. Power was out for about 4 hours and just got internet back.

Now to pack and get ready for the trek to Cherry Log. Takin my chainsaw just in case, they got baseball size hail up there last night so I'm sure something is torn up.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 27, 2011)

Just got the word, the trade of working is leaving early>


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Haven't got out and rode around. I lost a little Oak tree, about 20 ft. tall. Those things are pretty flexible, so it must have been dang nasty to snap it off. My neighbor up the street lost an 80 poplar that missed his house by about two feet, and there were lots of trees down on the ride back to the house last night. Power was out for about 4 hours and just got internet back.
> 
> Now to pack and get ready for the trek to Cherry Log. Takin my chainsaw just in case, they got baseball size hail up there last night so I'm sure something is torn up.


 Cherry Log doesn't need much if any for ya'll this weekend!
Ya'll get plenty of pics!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 27, 2011)

greetings!!!
Got one more hour at work and then i'm off till Tuesday!!!
Kinda cloudy out there but i'm going to check camera's today, rain or shine.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> greetings!!!
> Got one more hour at work and then i'm off till Tuesday!!!
> Kinda cloudy out there but i'm going to check camera's today, rain or shine.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> greetings!!!
> Got one more hour at work and then i'm off till Tuesday!!!
> Kinda cloudy out there but i'm going to check camera's today, rain or shine.



Did Albbbeeeeeny get any rain at all?


----------



## boneboy96 (May 27, 2011)

Morning everyone...gotta go do some food shopping and make a beer run...oh and some ICE.   Then pack some clothes and I should be almost ready to get going!


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Hello folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone...gotta go do some food shopping and make a beer run...oh and some ICE.   Then pack some clothes and I should be almost ready to get going!



Get er' done !!!!



david w. said:


> Hello folks.



So you gonna come visit us up in Cherry Log this weekend?


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get er' done !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So you gonna come visit us up in Cherry Log this weekend?



I wish i could.I wil try to come to the next one for sure.I need to meet some of you good folks.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone...gotta go do some food shopping and make a beer run...oh and some ICE.   Then pack some clothes and I should be almost ready to get going!


 


david w. said:


> Hello folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> I wish i could.I wil try to come to the next one for sure.I need to meet some of you good folks.


No, you need to come to this one...


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



HIIIIIIIIIIII keebs.....


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, you need to come to this one...



I really want to,but i have alot going on this weekend.I will try my VERY BEST to come to the next one.


I don't even know what all i would need to bring to the next one....


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, you need to come to this one...


 Git'em Shuggums!!



david w. said:


> HIIIIIIIIIIII keebs.....


 Hiiiiii dw!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Haven't got out and rode around. I lost a little Oak tree, about 20 ft. tall. Those things are pretty flexible, so it must have been dang nasty to snap it off.



Check the inside of that tree.I was checking tree in my backyard the other day,had an oak about 35 ft tall that was just a little to wobbly.
I got the axe out and cut it down.The middle of the tree was eaten out by carpenter ants.Totally hollowed out....The tree appeared to be healthy,still had all it's leaves


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Git'em Shuggums!!
> 
> 
> Hiiiiii dw!



Well....Are you going keebs?

Get her to miguel.....


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> Well....Are you going keebs?
> 
> Get her to miguel.....


That's WAAAAYYYyyyyyy to far north for my budget, they all know that from the first year it started...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> Well....Are you going keebs?
> 
> Get her to miguel.....



Umm, she would be driving from North Tallahassee Florida, not right next to the N. Ga. mountains like some sorry UGA fans...


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That's WAAAAYYYyyyyyy to far north for my budget, they all know that from the first year it started...........



Your just gonna have to start a budget and go to.

You can start saving now...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Check the inside of that tree.I was checking tree in my backyard the other day,had an oak about 35 ft tall that was just a little to wobbly.
> I got the axe out and cut it down.The middle of the tree was eaten out by carpenter ants.Totally hollowed out....The tree appeared to be healthy,still had all it's leaves



Dooood, it was a 4" caliper builder planted tree. Just put in the ground 4 years ago.  Not enough meat for a carpenter ant to even consider.


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Umm, she would be driving from North Tallahassee Florida, not right next to the N. Ga. mountains like some sorry UGA fans...




When i come,Im gonna feel like a outsider.I don't know anybody there.I have talked with a bunch of them over this,But i've never meet any face to face.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dooood, it was a 4" caliper builder planted tree. Just put in the ground 4 years ago.  Not enough meat for a carpenter ant to even consider.



The one I cut down was maybe 14 inches around


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> When i come,Im gonna feel like a outsider.I don't know anybody there.I have talked with a bunch of them over this,But i've never meet any face to face.



That's how we all jump into this kettle. We just show up. I went to the first WAR (that I attended) just for the day to see what it was all about and meet folks. I figured out pretty quick that I wish I'd have brought a sleeping bag and tent.

Plus, anytime Snowy says she's gonna be somewhere, you wanna be there too!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> When i come,Im gonna feel like a outsider.I don't know anybody there.I have talked with a bunch of them over this,But i've never meet any face to face.



It won't take but a minute to feel like you're with old friends.
Just walk up to the group and holler Hi!..I'm Brian Smith


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> It won't take but a minute to feel like you're with old friends.
> Just walk up to the group and holler Hi!..I'm Brian Smith



Idjit...


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's how we all jump into this kettle. We just show up. I went to the first WAR (that I attended) just for the day to see what it was all about and meet folks. I figured out pretty quick that I wish I'd have brought a sleeping bag and tent.
> 
> Plus, anytime Snowy says she's gonna be somewhere, you wanna be there too!!




Sounds like a blast.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Umm, she would be driving from North Tallahassee Florida, not right next to the N. Ga. mountains like some sorry UGA fans...






david w. said:


> Your just gonna have to start a budget and go to.
> 
> You can start saving now...


 there are other's closer that I save up to attend...........



david w. said:


> When i come,Im gonna feel like a outsider.I don't know anybody there.I have talked with a bunch of them over this,But i've never meet any face to face.


1st time for everything!  It ain't much different than sitting here talking.......... just better!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's how we all jump into this kettle. We just show up. I went to the first WAR (that I attended) just for the day to see what it was all about and meet folks. I figured out pretty quick that I wish I'd have brought a sleeping bag and tent.


 YEAUP!!!


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> It won't take but a minute to feel like you're with old friends.
> Just walk up to the group and holler Hi!..I'm Brian Smith


----------



## Les Miles (May 27, 2011)

Idjits


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Idjits



Powder Puff....


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> there are other's closer that I save up to attend...........
> 
> 1st time for everything!  It ain't much different than sitting here talking.......... just better!!
> 
> YEAUP!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> It won't take but a minute to feel like you're with old friends.
> Just walk up to the group and holler Hi!..I'm Brian Smith


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


>


 keep an eye on the gatherings thread or pay attention here, it's usually posted............ CheeHaw in Albany, in January, Macon, the Outdoor Blast, Fall Primitive Gathering........... to name a few.........


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> keep an eye on the gatherings thread or pay attention here, it's usually posted............ CheeHaw in Albany, in January, Macon, the Outdoor Blast, Fall Primitive Gathering........... to name a few.........



O k dokey.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> keep an eye on the gatherings thread or pay attention here, it's usually posted............ CheeHaw in Albany, in January, Macon, the Outdoor Blast, Fall Primitive Gathering........... to name a few.........



Yep, but not sure how that FPG is gonna work out in the future. Just too many conflicts with Bow, Primitive and Firearms deer season. Not to mention the few that claim they can actually hit a dove.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, but not sure how that FPG is gonna work out in the future. Just too many conflicts with Bow, Primitive and Firearms deer season. Not to mention the few that claim they can actually hit a dove.


 true, but with this bunch, there'll be get together's off & on all year long..............


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, but not sure how that FPG is gonna work out in the future. Just too many conflicts with Bow, Primitive and Firearms deer season. Not to mention the few that claim they can actually hit a dove.



With the stuff that was passed around at fpg,the only thing I could hit was the ground....and it was blurry


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)




----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


>


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

I think everybody left us keebs....


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> I think everybody left us keebs....


I think so too, ssooooo, whatchawannadonow??


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I think so too, ssooooo, whatchawannadonow??


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


>


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Yay,Its raining here...HA HA keebs..


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> Yay,Its raining here...HA HA keebs..


 if it holds together , radar shows some heading my way too!


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> if it holds together , radar shows some heading my way too!



Maybe you will get some.Do you have a garden?


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> Maybe you will get some.Do you have a garden?


 Yep, best one I've EVER had!!


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yep, best one I've EVER had!!



Good for ya.

This is my first year starting one.PLanted some corn,Cucumbers,okra,maters,peppers.I did have peas planted but the bunnies ate it.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> Good for ya.
> 
> This is my first year starting one.PLanted some corn,Cucumbers,okra,maters,peppers.I did have peas planted but the bunnies ate it.


Corn will be in next year's, but I have the okra, maters, peppers (bell & bannana), eggplant, cucumbers, broccoli, squash, and a couple watermelons!


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Corn will be in next year's, but I have the okra, maters, peppers (bell & bannana), eggplant, cucumbers, broccoli, squash, and a couple watermelons!



Is it hard to grow broccoli?


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> Is it hard to grow broccoli?


so far it hasn't been, but this is a first for me!


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> so far it hasn't been, but this is a first for me!



.I think i will give it a shot next year.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 27, 2011)

Just got home from work,stopped and picked up a young snapping turtle that was trying to cross the road.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 27, 2011)

Just got home and gonna grab a bite to eat. Stopped at the dollar store and picked up some dog treats and people treats. Looks like my lease is getting hammered right now so i'm gonna wait a few before i take off.


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Just got home from work,stopped and picked up a young snapping turtle that was trying to cross the road.



Turtle soup.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Just got home from work,stopped and picked up a young snapping turtle that was trying to cross the road.


 what ya gonna do with it??


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got home and gonna grab a bite to eat. Stopped at the dollar store and picked up some dog treats and people treats. Looks like my lease is getting hammered right now so i'm gonna wait a few before i take off.


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got home and gonna grab a bite to eat. Stopped at the dollar store and picked up some dog treats and people treats. Looks like my lease is getting hammered right now so i'm gonna wait a few before i take off.



Going after some hogs this weekend bama?


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> Turtle soup.


If it was big enough I would,but it's not much bigger than a saucer.


Keebs said:


> what ya gonna do with it??



Let it go in the drainage in my backyard


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> If it was big enough I would,but it's not much bigger than a saucer.
> 
> 
> Let it go in the drainage in my backyard


It won't pose a problem for your dogs if it sticks around??


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> If it was big enough I would,but it's not much bigger than a saucer.
> 
> 
> Let it go in the drainage in my backyard



Oh..


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It won't pose a problem for your dogs if it sticks around??



Nah,it won't hang around long.Drain easment will go dry and turtle will move on down to the bigger creek.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2011)

Last day off, what to do ????


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Nah,it won't hang around long.Drain easment will go dry and turtle will move on down to the bigger creek.






Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day off, what to do ????


 *duh*


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day off, what to do ????



Party like its 1999....


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :



Trying a differant wine today,yellowtail  shiraz cabernet-pretty good


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Trying a differant wine today,yellowtail  shiraz cabernet-pretty good


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 27, 2011)

bout my bedtime,I'm out,y'all be cool


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> bout my bedtime,I'm out,y'all be cool


latergator!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> Going after some hogs this weekend bama?



Hey David!!
Yeah, i'm going to pull trailcam cards in a few. Bugsy and Fishbait will be hitting town this evening along with Evil Rubber Ducky. Hoping the hogs are on a schedule now after a week of feeding. If we can get ERD on his first hog and Bugsy get a shot off with her bow, thats all that matters. I plan to thwack one or two with the crossbow before Bait-bro and  i start the high body count contest.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> bout my bedtime,I'm out,y'all be cool



bye Jeff

David,

Try planting some broccoli this fall in a late garden.  I picked flowerettes off of mine all last winter and early spring until I planted the spring garden.


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey David!!
> Yeah, i'm going to pull trailcam cards in a few. Bugsy and Fishbait will be hitting town this evening along with Evil Rubber Ducky. Hoping the hogs are on a schedule now after a week of feeding. If we can get ERD on his first hog and Bugsy get a shot off with her bow, thats all that matters. I plan to thwack one or two with the crossbow before Bait-bro and  i start the high body count contest.



Sounds fun bama.Good luck to you and hopefully you will hook up with a few.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2011)

Keebotheoftenmissedbymeone.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey David!!
> Yeah, i'm going to pull trailcam cards in a few. Bugsy and Fishbait will be hitting town this evening along with Evil Rubber Ducky. Hoping the hogs are on a schedule now after a week of feeding. If we can get ERD on his first hog and Bugsy get a shot off with her bow, thats all that matters. I plan to thwack one or two with the crossbow before Bait-bro and  i start the high body count contest.


Sounds like a good plan!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> bye Jeff
> 
> David,
> 
> Try planting some broccoli this fall in a late garden.  I picked flowerettes off of mine all last winter and early spring until I planted the spring garden.


 Did I plant at the wrong time?!?!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Keebotheoftenmissedbymeone.


 hellooo gobbler!


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bye Jeff
> 
> David,
> 
> Try planting some broccoli this fall in a late garden.  I picked flowerettes off of mine all last winter and early spring until I planted the spring garden.



Okay,I sure will.Maybe they will turn out good for me.Thanks gobbleinwoods.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2011)

Okay, let's let da partay begin!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, let's let da partay begin!!



No kidding, Bro!
I can't stand it no more, I'm outta here!!!!!!!


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No kidding, Bro!
> I can't stand it no more, I'm outta here!!!!!!!



Good luck bama.Have fun!


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, let's let da partay begin!!


I'm very tempted to join ya!



rhbama3 said:


> No kidding, Bro!
> I can't stand it no more, I'm outta here!!!!!!!


 ya'll have a good'un Bubba!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sounds like a good plan!!
> 
> 
> Did I plant at the wrong time?!?!
> ...



No,  I put in 8 or so this April when the plants from last fall bolted into seed.   Plant broccoli early spring or for  late fall.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> No,  I put in 8 or so this April when the plants from last fall bolted into seed.   Plant broccoli early spring or for  late fall.


I've never planted a fall garden, but Nicodemus has promised to walk me through one this year........... I love me some broccoli, so it will be on the list for that one as well!!


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

I would like to grow some Cabbage.


----------



## slip (May 27, 2011)

Dadgum power been out all day, and when the power company came to fix what ever was wrong, it sounded like a dang gun shot, i was out in the garden and i think flossie left a trail all the way back to the house.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> I would like to grow some Cabbage.


 yeahup, me too!



slip said:


> Dadgum power been out all day, and when the power company came to fix what ever was wrong, it sounded like a dang gun shot, i was out in the garden and i think flossie left a trail all the way back to the house.


 dang!
Hey, how's the braces breaking in going??


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)




----------



## slip (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> I would like to grow some Cabbage.


Its a good fall plant, i had good luck with it last fall ... i planted them again this spring and so far they've done "alright" ... just too many bugs in the summer for them.


Keebs said:


> yeahup, me too!
> 
> 
> dang!
> Hey, how's the braces breaking in going??



So far so good i guess, still a little weird having a bear trap in my mouth but ill get used to it.


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Its a good fall plant, i had good luck with it last fall ... i planted them again this spring and so far they've done "alright" ... just too many bugs in the summer for them.
> 
> 
> So far so good i guess, still a little weird having a bear trap in my mouth but ill get used to it.




I'll put mine in the fall garden then.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


>


 wow!



slip said:


> Its a good fall plant, i had good luck with it last fall ... i planted them again this spring and so far they've done "alright" ... just too many bugs in the summer for them.
> 
> 
> So far so good i guess, still a little weird having a bear trap in my mouth but ill get used to it.


Don't be kissin girls that have braces too just yet


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> wow!
> 
> 
> Don't be kissin girls that have braces too just yet



About busted my dang ears when it came on...


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> About busted my dang ears when it came on...


 that's why I keep my speakers turned WAYYY down and most of the time step OUT of the office to open any texts from this bunch!


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> that's why I keep my speakers turned WAYYY down and most of the time step OUT of the office to open any texts from this bunch!





I thought mine was way down...GUESS NOT!


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> I thought mine was way down...GUESS NOT!


 not if it 'bout busted your ear drums!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> I'll put mine in the fall garden then.



I put some in last fall at the same time as the broccoli and it did not make.  Being a procrastinator at times I did not tear it out and this March the cabbage started to head up and then I had it April.  I was shocked.


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> not if it 'bout busted your ear drums!


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I put some in last fall at the same time as the broccoli and it did not make.  Being a procrastinator at times I did not tear it out and this March the cabbage started to head up and then I had it April.  I was shocked.



Can't beat that.I will start me some this year and see how they do.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I put some in last fall at the same time as the broccoli and it did not make.  Being a procrastinator at times I did not tear it out and this March the cabbage started to head up and then I had it April.  I was shocked.


Seeeee???  Sometimes it is GOOD to be a procrastinator!!!


david w. said:


>


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Seeeee???  Sometimes it is GOOD to be a procrastinator!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2011)

This one's about gone !!


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


>




Oh,I gotta change my sig line...


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This one's about gone !!


well fixx us another one!!


david w. said:


> Oh,I gotta change my sig line...


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> well fixx us another one!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This one's about gone !!



had a few to many, a little too early


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> had a few to many, a little too early



ello mate.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> ello mate.



Gidday


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


>






threeleggedpigmy said:


> Gidday


~tingly~  Hiya Papapygmy!!


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Gidday


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~tingly~  Hiya Papapygmy!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~tingly~  Hiya Papapygmy!!



Hello Auntie Keebs 

12 minutes and counting


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Over 4,000 post for me now.Maybe i will be here for another 4,000 post.


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Everybody to quacks place for a beer and a game of NEKKID TWISTA!


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Auntie Keebs
> 
> 12 minutes and counting






david w. said:


> Over 4,000 post for me now.Maybe i will be here for another 4,000 post.


 they add up fast here............


david w. said:


> Everybody to quacks place for a beer and a game of NEKKID TWISTA!


 ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

missed the bus........


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

CHIEEFFFF!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2011)

Ok...headin' out the door to DOG shoulda been gone a long time ago I've got numerous excuses

Everybody have a Great Memorial Day weekend!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok...headin' out the door to DOG shoulda been gone a long time ago I've got numerous excuses
> 
> Everybody have a Great Memorial Day weekend!!!!


Safe travels & pinch butts & give hugs for me!!!!!!!!


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Rain is running off the house good.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> Rain is running off the house good.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 27, 2011)

The storms got a little intense last night and I got some work to do cuttin up the big chunk of tree that almost fell on the house. Wish it would have blown the whole thing down....always did want to get rid of that sweetgum.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> The storms got a little intense last night and I got some work to do cuttin up the big chunk of tree that almost fell on the house. Wish it would have blown the whole thing down....always did want to get rid of that sweetgum.


 Glad it didn't do any damage!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> The storms got a little intense last night and I got some work to do cuttin up the big chunk of tree that almost fell on the house. Wish it would have blown the whole thing down....always did want to get rid of that sweetgum.



Yeah I lost a top out of the maple tree in the back yard.  Well didn't really lose it it is just snapped and hanging in the tree.  Now I have to climb 20 or so feet up and cut it the rest of the way and hope it doesn't knock me out of the tree.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Yeah I lost a top out of the maple tree in the back yard.  Well didn't really lose it it is just snapped and hanging in the tree.  Now I have to climb 20 or so feet up and cut it the rest of the way and hope it doesn't knock me out of the tree.


Call Jeff C. he just had to do the same exact thing!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Safe travels & pinch butts & give hugs for me!!!!!!!!






Hayyyyyyyyy, datz MY job!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hayyyyyyyyy, datz MY job!!!


 But you ain't headed to DOG, so I HAD to get someone to take your place!

Ok, who's got the next Driveler ready!??!


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> But you ain't headed to DOG, so I HAD to get someone to take your place!
> 
> Ok, who's got the next Driveler ready!??!


----------



## jmfauver (May 27, 2011)

How about the memorial Day weekend ( Were not at DOG) thread


----------



## Hankus (May 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, let's let da partay begin!!



Hey Unk is ya gonna drink wid d poor folkses tonite  We still got stones n Lord


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> How about the memorial Day weekend ( We're not at DOG) thread


fixed it for ya & you got it............. go for it!!
I'm outta here!


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> How about the memorial Day weekend ( Were not at DOG) thread


----------



## jmfauver (May 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> fixed it for ya & you got it............. go for it!!
> I'm outta here!



done


----------



## rhbama3 (May 27, 2011)

grrr......
feeder malfunction, camera malfunctions, hot and sweaty, and a roadblock for license checks in Weston AGAIN. Those police had people pulled over everywhere. One moron tried to turn around before getting there but the fine officers decided to go chase him down.
 Not very much useful info on the trail cams. Some hogs will die this weekend, just not sure where. Here's a couple from today:


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 27, 2011)

Howdy!


----------



## Hankus (May 27, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Howdy!


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> grrr......
> feeder malfunction, camera malfunctions, hot and sweaty, and a roadblock for license checks in Weston AGAIN. Those police had people pulled over everywhere. One moron tried to turn around before getting there but the fine officers decided to go chase him down.
> Not very much useful info on the trail cams. Some hogs will die this weekend, just not sure where. Here's a couple from today:



What a mess of hogs.Go kill a few of em bama.


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 27, 2011)

Hankus said:


>



That sir is a darn good idea...why didn't i think of it.


----------



## Hankus (May 27, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> That sir is a darn good idea...why didn't i think of it.



Best idea I've had all day 

 

Gotta go back to town


----------



## killa86 (May 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> grrr......
> feeder malfunction, camera malfunctions, hot and sweaty, and a roadblock for license checks in Weston AGAIN. Those police had people pulled over everywhere. One moron tried to turn around before getting there but the fine officers decided to go chase him down.
> Not very much useful info on the trail cams. Some hogs will die this weekend, just not sure where. Here's a couple from today:



let me know how hog killin, and seems i remember something about pie eatin im still insanely jealous.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 27, 2011)

evening folks.  Got home from the ride, whooped like a stubborn mule.  Gonna get me some rest then head up to DOG in the AM.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 27, 2011)

G'morning


----------



## rhbama3 (May 27, 2011)

well, just got word they are on the road. Got some thunder in the distance but don't think we'll get any rain. Gotta go clean out the truck, so somebody start a new thread....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, just got word they are on the road. Got some thunder in the distance but don't think we'll get any rain. Gotta go clean out the truck, so somebody start a new thread....



do believe jm already did and it is appropriate for this weekend.


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

Some of the good folks are at dog getting unpacked and getting ready to have some fun.Maybe next year for me........


----------



## rhbama3 (May 27, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> do believe jm already did and it is appropriate for this weekend.



Good enough. Grab the other end of the cooler and help me drag it to the new thread while David steals all the towels, shampoo, and soaps. Put the TV back David.....


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Good enough. Grab the other end of the cooler and help me drag it to the new thread while David steals all the towels, shampoo, and soaps. Put the TV back David.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 27, 2011)

david w. said:


>



Wow, Everybody gone. Wish I was there. OK, Time to go to the outdoor cafe forum.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Good enough. Grab the other end of the cooler and help me drag it to the new thread while David steals all the towels, shampoo, and soaps. Put the TV back David.....


Hawg Huntin thread????


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, just got word they are on the road. Got some thunder in the distance but don't think we'll get any rain. Gotta go clean out the truck, so somebody start a new thread....





gobbleinwoods said:


> do believe jm already did and it is appropriate for this weekend.


So is that the official thread???......It doesn't mention anything about Mama, and getting drunk, or trains, or creek wadin, or drivelin in the rain!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2011)

WOW.... it's been AWHILE since anybody dribbled . . .


----------



## slip (May 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WOW.... it's been AWHILE since anybody dribbled . . .



yup ...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 30, 2011)

david w. said:


> Some of the good folks are at dog getting unpacked and getting ready to have some fun.Maybe next year for me........





rhbama3 said:


> Good enough. Grab the other end of the cooler and help me drag it to the new thread while David steals all the towels, shampoo, and soaps. Put the TV back David.....





david w. said:


>


----------

